# Freaks food thread.. What are you eating?



## Freakmidd

This was one of my favourite threads at my last hangout.

8 week dry aged strip loin.. reverse seared, medium rare on the Traeger. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Seeker

Yes! Love my traeger


----------



## Swiper.

Lamb and chicken


----------



## Freakmidd

Seeker said:


> Yes! Love my traeger


Let's see what's cookin?


----------



## Seeker

Freakmidd said:


> Let's see what's cookin?


Nothing right now! But i use it all the time.


----------



## Seeker

Ok here's some tri tip ive seared recently.


----------



## Freakmidd

Seeker said:


> Nothing right now! But i use it all the time.


It's a great tool, I like mine so much I have 1 for home and 1 for the trailer in the summer.

Don't forget to post your next cook here!


----------



## RiR0

I won’t even post my boring ass food. Y’all are actually cooking good shit. 
My next meal is 1tbsp peanut butter, an apple and 6oz chicken breast with sugar free ketchup.


----------



## Freakmidd

Seeker said:


> Ok here's some tri tip ive seared recently.


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Freakmidd

RiR0 said:


> I won’t even post my boring ass food. Y’all are actually cooking good shit.
> My next meal is 1tbsp peanut butter, an apple and 6oz chicken breast with sugar free ketchup.


Doesn't matter if it's a bulk or a cut..

 It all counts!


----------



## NbleSavage

Ninja grill for Christmas. I grilled up 4Lbs of chicken thighs and Korean BBQ sauce today. Good days.

Happy New Year, UGB.


----------



## Gadawg

Brother and family are coming over tomorrow so Im thawing out a bunch of bear steaks and a deer backstrap.


----------



## TODAY

Chickpea penne with homemade marinara, roasted veg, arugula, and shredded chicken


----------



## silentlemon1011

RiR0 said:


> I won’t even post my boring ass food. Y’all are actually cooking good shit.
> My next meal is 1tbsp peanut butter, an apple and 6oz chicken breast with sugar free ketchup.



Sugar free ketchup is my shit
Tastes so much better than standard ketchup,
I dont even like normal ketchup.

Yeahz wont post my boring ass shit here either


Tilapia and broccoli with sliced tomatoes


----------



## Badleroybrown

I got covid. My diet the last 2 days has consisted of cake, juicy fruits,and mini peanut butter cups.. diet gingerale
If the chines restaurant in my town was good I would have slammed a quart of pork lo me in. Oh and 2 tins of mint Copenhagen…


----------



## RiR0

Badleroybrown said:


> I got covid. My diet the last 2 days has consisted of cake, juicy fruits,and mini peanut butter cups.. diet gingerale
> If the chines restaurant in my town was good I would have slammed a quart of pork lo me in. Oh and 2 tins of mint Copenhagen…


That’s close to all I could eat when I had it. I also ate tomato soup.


----------



## GSgator

I’ve had it since Thursday and I haven’t really eaten since Wednesday my appetite is gone. Hope you guys feel better soon.


----------



## TODAY

Grits with porcini & portobello mushrooms, asparagus, blistered tomato, tilapia


----------



## Freakmidd

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sugar free ketchup is my shit
> Tastes so much better than standard ketchup,
> I dont even like normal ketchup.
> 
> Yeahz wont post my boring ass shit here either
> 
> 
> Tilapia and broccoli with sliced tomatoes.



I've never tried sugar free, but I tend to avoid ketchup due to the sugar content.


----------



## Freakmidd

Badleroybrown said:


> I got covid. My diet the last 2 days has consisted of cake, juicy fruits,and mini peanut butter cups.. diet gingerale
> If the chines restaurant in my town was good I would have slammed a quart of pork lo me in. Oh and 2 tins of mint Copenhagen…


I suppose if you can't eat, any calories are better than no calories..


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> I’ve had it since Thursday and I haven’t really eaten since Wednesday my appetite is gone. Hope you guys feel better soon.


Does not sound like a good time..

Hopefully you'll be back in the kitchen soon.


----------



## RiR0

Freakmidd said:


> I've never tried sugar free, but I tend to avoid ketchup due to the sugar content.


Give it a try it’s like 10 calories a tbsp I believe. I’ve been eating it so long I actually prefer it.  I also prefer diet sodas over the taste of regular sodas as well though.


----------



## Freakmidd

RiR0 said:


> Give it a try it’s like 10 calories a tbsp I believe. I’ve been eating it so long I actually prefer it.  I also prefer diet sodas over the taste of regular sodas as well though.


Thanks.

Although I'm not a fan of diet pop, I will likely give the ketchup a try.


----------



## MrBafner

150g chicken and 150g mixed vegies


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

GSgator said:


> I’ve had it since Thursday and I haven’t really eaten since Wednesday my appetite is gone. Hope you guys feel better soon.


When I had COVID last year, my wife ordered these frozen Super Smoothie mix packets to blend in our Ninja.  I had no appetite, so I literally survived on ONE smoothie per day and either spent the rest of the time sleeping or writhing in misery.  Some days I slept as much as 17 hours and was literally sore from sleeping so much.


----------



## Freakmidd

notsoswoleCPA said:


> When I had COVID last year, my wife ordered these frozen Super Smoothie mix packets to blend in our Ninja.  I had no appetite, so I literally survived on ONE smoothie per day and either spent the rest of the time sleeping or writhing in misery.  Some days I slept as much as 17 hours and was literally sore from sleeping so much.


Smoothies are a great way to get some nutrients when you're not actually hungry..

Hopefully you're feeling better now.


----------



## GSgator

Power smoothie slowly getting my appetite back


----------



## GSgator

I don’t do these alot 2 meals a month but there great in a pinch. Still a lot of prep I just don’t have to hit the store and buy the ingredients.


----------



## GSgator

Sweet and spicy chicken stir fry with baby bok Choy and southwest-style turkey skillet with a creamy guacamole garnish


----------



## Freakmidd

Did up some wings on the Traeger..


----------



## GSgator

Pattie’s, potatoes and roasted Brussels sprouts


----------



## GSgator

My 4 legged baby girls dinner lol


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> My 4 legged baby girls dinner lol


Thats a happy girl there!

Unfortunately my female shepherd has EPI, so we're limited to the fatty foods we can share with her.. have to sneak that kinda stuff to my male when she's not looking.. lol


----------



## Freakmidd

12 hrs on the Traeger..


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Yano

*walks off mumbling with my peanut butter n jelly and protein shake .....


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Badleroybrown

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 18849


Nice brother… just made me hungry.
It’s 700am and I am already planning on ribs for dinner..😂😂🤙


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Weekend cheat meal. Couple filets, baked potato with cheese, sour cream and jalapeños, and green beans. Chocolate carmel lava cake with moose tracks ice cream for dessert.


----------



## milleniumgirl

Being a vegan makes things difficult sometimes because I try avoiding ultra processed foods.

Breakfast is usually salted because if you eat sugar in the morning you’re fucked.

My breakfast today was a spiced seaweed salad with tofu on sourdough pumpkin seeds bread
and a double Nespresso.

Lunch will be broccoli/cauliflower soup and vegan tuna (yes it’s something I buy from time to time)

Snack should be a handful of walnuts 

Dinner will be red onions soup with vegan cheese


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> sugar free ketchup.





FOH 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 🤣


----------



## Badleroybrown

_e_


milleniumgirl said:


> Being a vegan makes things difficult sometimes because I try avoiding ultra processed foods.
> 
> Breakfast is usually salted because if you eat sugar in the morning you’re fucked.
> 
> My breakfast today was a spiced seaweed salad with tofu on sourdough pumpkin seeds bread
> and a double Nespresso.
> 
> Lunch will be broccoli/cauliflower soup and vegan tuna (yes it’s something I buy from time to time)
> 
> Snack should be a handful of walnuts
> 
> Dinner will be red onions soup with vegan cheese


yikes!!!!
This is dedication to a way of life..


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 18914
> 
> FOH 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 🤣


Man, I love G Hughes BBQ sauces. I had no idea they made ketchup too. If no one has had their BBQ sauce I recommend it. It's right up there with Stubb's IMO.

What pisses me off about sugar free ketchup is that they sell it in Tiny ass bottles and mark up the prices 200-300%. So they save money by cutting out ingredients, and then fleece you on the price.

Man, I need to get into the ketchup business 🤣🤣


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> Man, I love G Hughes BBQ sauces. I had no idea they made ketchup too. If no one has had their BBQ sauce I recommend it. It's right up there with Stubb's IMO.
> 
> What pisses me off about sugar free ketchup is that they sell it in Tiny ass bottles and mark up the prices 200-300%. So they save money by cutting out ingredients, and then fleece you on the price.
> 
> Man, I need to get into the ketchup business 🤣🤣


Giant bottles of Heinz sugar free were on sale at Target the other day.



I bought all of them. Every single one.


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> Giant bottles of Heinz sugar free were on sale at Target the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought all of them. Every single one.


I didn't even know they sell them in giant bottles! You lucky bastard 😢


----------



## RiR0

milleniumgirl said:


> Being a vegan makes things difficult sometimes because I try avoiding ultra processed foods.
> 
> Breakfast is usually salted because if you eat sugar in the morning you’re fucked.
> 
> My breakfast today was a spiced seaweed salad with tofu on sourdough pumpkin seeds bread
> and a double Nespresso.
> 
> Lunch will be broccoli/cauliflower soup and vegan tuna (yes it’s something I buy from time to time)
> 
> Snack should be a handful of walnuts
> 
> Dinner will be red onions soup with vegan cheese


What do you mean if you eat sugar in the morning you’re fucked?


----------



## Freakmidd

Perrin Aybara said:


> View attachment 18904
> 
> 
> View attachment 18905
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend cheat meal. Couple filets, baked potato with cheese, sour cream and jalapeños, and green beans. Chocolate carmel lava cake with moose tracks ice cream for dessert.


That's a good looking meal right there!


----------



## Freakmidd

milleniumgirl said:


> Being a vegan makes things difficult sometimes because I try avoiding ultra processed foods.
> 
> Breakfast is usually salted because if you eat sugar in the morning you’re fucked.
> 
> My breakfast today was a spiced seaweed salad with tofu on sourdough pumpkin seeds bread
> and a double Nespresso.
> 
> Lunch will be broccoli/cauliflower soup and vegan tuna (yes it’s something I buy from time to time)
> 
> Snack should be a handful of walnuts
> 
> Dinner will be red onions soup with vegan cheese


If it's working for you then stick to it, but I personally, could not do the vegan thing.


----------



## RiR0

Freakmidd said:


> If it's working for you then stick to it, but I personally, could not do the vegan thing.


I might could swing vegan but she’s eating less protein my toddler. 
I don’t see how that diet could work for any one trying to have any muscle


----------



## Freakmidd

RiR0 said:


> I might could swing vegan but she’s eating less protein my toddler.
> I don’t see how that diet could work for any one trying to have any muscle


Full out carnivore here!

There is no substitute to meat for me..


----------



## Seeker

I do go to a vegan restaurant on occasion. The food is pretty good.  Some of Those vegan meals can get pretty high on calories. For the most part, lean meats of some sort on a daily basis


----------



## RiR0

Freakmidd said:


> Full out carnivore here!
> 
> There is no substitute to meat for me..


I just looked up the difference in vegan and vegetarian. I couldn’t be vegan. I drink too many protein shakes and egg whites


----------



## GSgator

That’s right


----------



## BRICKS

Post workout meal, 2230, after this sleep.

14 oz tuna steak, lightly seared, mostly sashimi
200 gm (cooked wt) white rice
An apple
A few shrimp cause Mrs. BRICKS cooked them and they looked tasty


----------



## RenanTrz

Being vegan is a beautiful but hard way of living. I avoid consuming too much of any product that could go against my values (meat included) but you never know what the companies are actually doing in the backstage. I've seen to many twisted things in my life to be that naive and I'm not even old yet.


----------



## RenanTrz

RiR0 said:


> I might could swing vegan but she’s eating less protein my toddler.
> I don’t see how that diet could work for any one trying to have any muscle


Going vegan is not something that you simply trip over something over the floor and boom you're vegan. It is a process of learning how to change your ways of consuming and living until you actually get there. Yes, It is possible to have a good vegan diet with enought protein, but shit gets more complex as you go further this path.


----------



## gallan

Steak bites in the air fryer.  I use flank steak and coat it with olive oil and seasoning salt.  My new favorite protein source.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I'll start posting my foodie pics here...







These are some oven roasted lamb chops, originally they were cooked medium but it tasted real fresh/gamey...you could tell they were eatin some high quality grass, so I threw em back in the oven on a Hi-Broil and flame roasted that bxtch🔥🔥🔥


----------



## JuiceTrain

Oven roasted BBQ flank steak, mixed veggies/rice and a sauteed orange pepper 



Idk y but red/green peppers taste way better than yellow/orange....


----------



## GSgator

Home made chicken and dumplings. I used Gnocchi for the dumplings .


----------



## GSgator

Chicken sausage 1 cup of rice with 1 Tbsp of sesame oil and a dash of Worcestershire sauce


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Home made chicken and dumplings. I used Gnocchi for the dumplings .



That looks amazing..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Today's breakfast...roasted lamb & homemade waffles



I found out the trick to cooking these lamb chops is leaving it to roast in the oven.... nullifies that grassy/iron/blood taste


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Oven roasted BBQ flank steak, mixed veggies/rice and a sauteed orange pepper
> View attachment 19368
> 
> 
> Idk y but red/green peppers taste way better than yellow/orange....


How is it bbq if it's oven roasted? 🤔

Or do you just mean you used bbq sauce? 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> How is it bbq if it's oven roasted? 🤔
> 
> Or do you just mean you used bbq sauce? 😂



Pretty much this right here bro... idk what the fuxk I be doin 😄😄😄


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Pretty much this right here bro... idk what the fuxk I be doin 😄😄😄


It looked good either way.

I eat so boring. Literally the same meals at the same times for half a year at a time 😅


----------



## JuiceTrain

Beef Stew 🤔?.....After I took some 



My plating will get better......(probably not 😄)



Sunday dinner...




It would be nice if I could get some head right now 🤣🤣


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> It would be nice if I could get some head right now 🤣🤣


Send a PM to gymrat 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Send a PM to gymrat 🤣



Bruh 😭😭


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh 😭😭


He'll even wear "war paint" for you. What more could you want?


----------



## Freakmidd

Top sirloin and chicken breast.


----------



## GSgator

Beef Stirfry


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> Beef Stirfry


That looks awsome.


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> That looks awsome.


It’s all Costco stuff and the noodles are brown rice ramen noodles . This meal literally cooks up in under 30min .


----------



## Adrenolin

8 strips Low sodium bacon
1lb 88% lean ground beef
24oz chicken tenderloins
2oz cheddar
Some salsa


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> It’s all Costco stuff and the noodles are brown rice ramen noodles . This meal literally cooks up in under 30min .


That's perfect.

Quick, tasty and full of nutrients.


----------



## Freakmidd

Adrenolin said:


> 8 strips Low sodium bacon
> 1lb 88% lean ground beef
> 24oz chicken tenderloins
> 2oz cheddar
> Some salsa
> View attachment 19719
> View attachment 19720


Nice!

Everyone's eating well tonight.

I had chicken parm.. no pictures.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Late night sketti..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Another day, another burger 🍔...


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> Another day, another burger 🍔...
> View attachment 19744


----------



## Skullcrusher

Highly Pathogenic Bird Flu Now in Almost a Quarter of U.S. States
					

Avian flu has been detected in commercial and backyard flocks in 12 states, including New York, Michigan, Illinois and Kansas.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## hard_gains




----------



## JuiceTrain

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 19772



I'm digin' that mummy man plate haha


----------



## hard_gains

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm digin' that mummy man plate haha


Think that's cool. Should see my power ranger night light. 😁.


----------



## GSgator

Breakfast


----------



## Freakmidd

A big bowl of chili always hits the spot..





The wife does not like the spot it hits though.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Breakfast...Lamb & Waffles


----------



## GSgator

BREAD first sandwich I’ve eaten all year.


----------



## RiR0

Plain old chicken and white rice


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> Breakfast...Lamb & Waffles
> View attachment 19871


Now that's breakfast!


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> BREAD first sandwich I’ve eaten all year.


Looks like your buddy wants some too.


----------



## Freakmidd

RiR0 said:


> Plain old chicken and white rice


I respect the discipline.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

RiR0 said:


> Plain old chicken and white rice


Where's the seasoning bro?


----------



## RiR0

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Where's the seasoning bro?


My food is easy and fast. I don’t even taste it I just get it down with diet root beer. 
Everything bagel seasoning and iodized salt. I don’t do anything special. My wife throws it in the insta pot for 15 minutes with beef broth and one cup of minute rice in the microwave. 

My favorite meal recently is oatmeal, dried dates with dextrose and 32 oz eggwhites.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

RiR0 said:


> My food is easy and fast. I don’t even taste it I just get it down with diet root beer.
> Everything bagel seasoning and iodized salt. I don’t do anything special. My wife throws it in the insta pot for 15 minutes with beef broth and one cup of minute rice in the microwave.
> 
> My favorite meal recently is oatmeal, dried dates with dextrose and 32 oz eggwhites.


I get like that too when I'm restricting calories. Doesn't matter if it has flavor or not, it just needs to get the job done.


----------



## blundig

Free range pot roast, mixed vegetables and Dave's Bread tonight. Nothing special but I liked it. Then a few organic Dark Bark toasted coconut chips with my staple supplements. Flaxseed oil, Benecol sterol chews, fish oil tablets, Co Q-10 and elderberry. And now a glass of Cannonau. As I'm sure many know, Cannonau has been associated with longevity and linked to the unusually long lifespan of the Sardinian population, which sees many men live well and active into their 90s and beyond. The grape is said to contain high levels of polyphenols and rich in anthocyanins, both of which have antioxidant properties linked to heart health. It's called Grenache in Spain.


----------



## GSgator

Steak and potatoes


----------



## GSgator

Chicken sausage, broccoli and bell pepper


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> Chicken sausage, broccoli and bell pepper


One for dinner, one for lunch.


----------



## RiR0

Fat free vanilla greek yogurt and white rice
Diet root beer


----------



## Achillesking

RiR0 said:


> Fat free vanilla greek yogurt and white rice
> Diet root beer


You Americans and your "greek" yogurt 😒😒


----------



## Freakmidd

RiR0 said:


> Fat free vanilla greek yogurt and white rice
> Diet root beer


That's different..


----------



## RiR0

Freakmidd said:


> That's different..


It’s actually really good. 
Tastes like a dessert. 

Next meal is chicken and rice 
And then 16oz of egg whites. 

I’m running my diet by a local coach/friend and everything is extremely clean. 
No more fucking McDonald’s or pizzas. No more free shit meals 😢 

If my performance starts suffering I get to eat more rice or oatmeal. 

If I want more flavor I get to add more salt and pepper.


----------



## Achillesking

RiR0 said:


> It’s actually really good.
> Tastes like a dessert.
> 
> Next meal is chicken and rice
> And then 16oz of egg whites.
> 
> I’m running my diet by a local coach/friend and everything is extremely clean.
> No more fucking McDonald’s or pizzas. No more free shit meals 😢
> 
> If my performance starts suffering I get to eat more rice or oatmeal.
> 
> If I want more flavor I get to add more salt and pepper.


If your allowed fats and you have a Greek/Mediterranean market in your area grab some authentic Greek yogurt takes so much better man


----------



## Freakmidd

One of my favourites.. Orange chicken.

The wife makes this one.. Chicken breast in french dressing, cranberries, brown sugar & chicken soup mix.  



Sooo good!


----------



## RiR0

Chicken breast and sugar free ketchup.


----------



## RiR0

So far had hydro whey  and oatmeal with raisins

Gatorade with Ryse eaa+bcaa 

Cream of rice and vanilla Greek yogurt 

Rice chex and hydrolyzed protein 1st pic 

And casein with cream of wheat and dates 2nd pic

Next will be chicken and cream of rice 

Then casein before bed


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> So far had hydro whey  and oatmeal with raisins
> 
> Gatorade with Ryse eaa+bcaa
> 
> Cream of rice and vanilla Greek yogurt
> 
> Rice chex and hydrolyzed protein 1st pic
> 
> And casein with cream of wheat and dates 2nd pic
> 
> Next will be chicken and cream of rice
> 
> Then casein before bed


Your recent meals make me sad. 😢


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> Your recent meals make me sad. 😢


Not as sad as the protein farts are gonna make my wife


----------



## RiR0

Chicken cream of rice and peaches


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> Chicken cream of rice and peaches


🤮


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> 🤮


Bro!!!!! It’s fucking delicious.

Just had my cream of rice wheat and dates again too. Love it


----------



## JuiceTrain

I found out how to cheat on cheating


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> Chicken cream of rice and peaches


This makes me want to die.


----------



## JuiceTrain

chicken w/jalapenos, red peppers, onion, and cayenne pepper all roasted in a pot w/BBQ sauce over some succulent jasmine rice 😋😋


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> chicken w/jalapenos, red peppers, onion, and cayenne pepper all roasted in a pot w/BBQ sauce over some succulent jasmine rice 😋😋
> View attachment 20085



I'm honestly not a huge fan of hot and spicy, but that looks really good to me right now.


----------



## JuiceTrain

My farts are brutal right now...


----------



## GymRat79

Teriyaki Chicken with Jasmine rice and steamed Vegetables.


----------



## TODAY

GymRat79 said:


> Big fat cocks over more big fat cocks with big fat cocksauce yumyumyumyumyumyumy


Jeez, dude...


----------



## GymRat79

JuiceTrain said:


> My farts are brutal right now...
> View attachment 20091


I hope you were not a pussy and made sure to finish it all.


----------



## TODAY

Burrito bowl w/ chipotle pintos, jasmine rice, shrimp, roasted veg and chipotle+cumin Greek yogurt sauce


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## JuiceTrain

1 down the hatch..
Sauteed jalapenos, onions, & gruyere cheese


----------



## Freakmidd

Burgers for dinner tonight.


----------



## Dex

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 20140


You got the BP cuff for post meal vitals. LOL


----------



## hard_gains

Dex said:


> You got the BP cuff for post meal vitals. LOL


You bet. 😏


----------



## JuiceTrain

I burnt my pancakes😞


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> I burnt my pancakes😞
> 
> View attachment 20277


What is that steak knife for


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> What is that steak knife for



A knife's a knife...


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> A knife's a knife...


A knife is not a fork.


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> A knife's a knife...



These are the cutting utensils I own 



Next time I'll make mini pancakes and use the big boi...


----------



## TODAY

If your pancakes and eggs require a knife to eat, then you fucked up.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Parkin' lot BBQ


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## GSgator

Post PT


----------



## hard_gains

GSgator said:


> Post PT


Dam man. Are you hungry all the time eating like that?


----------



## hard_gains

JuiceTrain said:


> Parkin' lot BBQ
> View attachment 20285


----------



## TODAY

Curried sweet potato stew with roasted veg, tilapia


----------



## GSgator

hard_gains said:


> Dam man. Are you hungry all the time eating like that?


Naw not right now when I get back to work and training I’ll introduce more carbs and food.


----------



## Freakmidd

Pork chops.




The corn was actually quite tasty, considering it was frozen..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Picked up some frozen fudgey bars from the Costco...


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## JuiceTrain

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 20332



Love me some potatoes but they just fill me up way to fast...

I like that style plate btw


----------



## hard_gains

JuiceTrain said:


> Love me some potatoes but they just fill me up way to fast...
> 
> I like that style plate btw


I've always been a big eater. Most of the time I have to cut my portions in half so I don't over eat. As you can see I cut the steak in half and will eat the rest tomorrow.


----------



## RiR0

hard_gains said:


> I've always been a big eater. Most of the time I have to cut my portions in half so I don't over eat. As you can see I cut the steak in half and will eat the rest tomorrow.


You’re lean right now eat the damn steak.
8oz of protein every 2-3 hours


----------



## hard_gains

RiR0 said:


> You’re lean right now eat the damn steak.
> 8oz of protein every 2-3 hours


I will. That's my first meal just before work. I got food lined up all threw tonight.


----------



## hard_gains

RiR0 said:


> You’re lean right now eat the damn steak.
> 8oz of protein every 2-3 hours


The steak was also 1.5 pounds. So I could use it for two meals if split in half. My food bill is already insane so cut corners where I can.


----------



## Send0

hard_gains said:


> The steak was also 1.5 pounds. So I could use it for two meals if split in half. My food bill is already insane so cut corners where I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20334


Dumpster diving, problem solved. Thank me later sir


----------



## Send0

When I was a young college student, I used to dumpster dive Papa John's and dominoes pizza. I knew exactly when they threw out pizzas that customers canceled or didn't pick up.

Dumpsters were clean, and pizzas were always in the box.

Back then, every day was pizza day 😂


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> When I was a young college student, I used to dumpster dive Papa John's and dominoes pizza. I knew exactly when they threw out pizzas that customers canceled or didn't pick up.
> 
> Dumpsters were clean, and pizzas were always in the box.
> 
> Back then, every day was pizza day 😂


I got a job a pizza place so I wouldn’t have to dumpster dive
It was right next door to my gym


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> I got a job a pizza place so I wouldn’t have to dumpster dive
> It was right next door to my gym


I was working IT, got paid decent money for the time and my age, but all that money went to rent, text books, tuition, etc.

I have no shame about my dumpster diving days. All things considered, I felt like I was eating like a damn king back then 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## hard_gains

Send0 said:


> When I was a young college student, I used to dumpster dive Papa John's and dominoes pizza. I knew exactly when they threw out pizzas that customers canceled or didn't pick up.
> 
> Dumpsters were clean, and pizzas were always in the box.
> 
> Back then, every day was pizza day 😂


Never had to do that. But did get down on $1 bread at Walmart and peanut butter. When I first started construction I wasn't making anything practically. Before that worked at the burger King and ate whatever didn't get picked up. Haven't ate bk since 2012. 🤮


----------



## RiR0

hard_gains said:


> Never had to do that. But did get down on $1 bread at Walmart and peanut butter. When I first started construction I wasn't making anything practically. Before that worked at the burger King and ate whatever didn't get picked up. Haven't ate bk since 2012. 🤮


I worked in a few kitchens just to save money on food. 
I’d bring a shaker and tub of protein with me to work every day. I’d alternate meals with protein shakes every 3 hours. 
I’d also cook extra chicken to eat on days off.


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> Love me some potatoes but they just fill me up way to fast...
> 
> I like that style plate btw


Potatoes are a staple for me, I eat them with most meals.. probably 5 days a week.


----------



## Freakmidd

Send0 said:


> I was working IT, got paid decent money for the time and my age, but all that money went to rent, text books, tuition, etc.
> 
> I have no shame about my dumpster diving days. All things considered, I felt like I was eating like a damn king back then 🤣🤣🤣


Price of food now days has me thinking dumpster diving might become a thing.. And I make good money. Lol


----------



## Freakmidd

Honey garlic sausages..




No potatoes today.


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> When I was a young college student, I used to dumpster dive Papa John's and dominoes pizza. I knew exactly when they threw out pizzas that customers canceled or didn't pick up.
> 
> Dumpsters were clean, and pizzas were always in the box.
> 
> Back then, every day was pizza day 😂


When my world crashed and burned I was living under the boardwalk in Seaside NJ part of one summer and the winter. I had made sort of friends with one of the girls that worked at 3 Brothers from Italy , it was a pizza n sausage joint , burgers ,, beach food. 

10 at night or so they started cleaning up and would cook to order until they closed. Everything that was in the bins or under the warming lights got thrown out so when she was working she would put it all in one bag with no other trash and I'd meet her by the dumpster.

That bag of food was worth more than gold. I had food for me and extra to trade with for shit i didn't wanna get caught stealing lol soap , deodorant , smokes. 

Ain't no shame in staying alive. Shame comes when ya give up and stop trying.


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 20362


That meal is not very hood 😅


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 20362


That actually looks like an ad. You should try and sell that to hood juice.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> That meal is not very hood 😅


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> That actually looks like an ad. You should try and sell that to hood juice.



Diamond hands babie 💎🙌🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain

IIFYM... (😆)


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> IIFYM... (😆)
> View attachment 20417


Is your macro split 60% fat, 30% carbs, and 10% protein? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## snake

JuiceTrain said:


> IIFYM... (😆)
> View attachment 20417


There goes that girlish figure!

Ranch or Blue Cheese?


----------



## Freakmidd

Pork cutlet..


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> Pork cutlet..
> 
> View attachment 20420


That’s what I’m talking about


----------



## JuiceTrain

snake said:


> There goes that girlish figure!
> 
> Ranch or Blue Cheese?



Anything other than blue cheese is sacrilegious...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Is your macro split 60% fat, 30% carbs, and 10% protein? 🤣🤣🤣



My hydrogenated oils are keto friendly....


----------



## GSgator

BLT’s


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> BLT’s


Turkey bacon?


----------



## GSgator

Send0 said:


> Turkey bacon?


Hell yea cooked in the oven


----------



## RiR0

2scoops of whey isolate, 16oz of peaches


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> Hell yea cooked in the oven


Applegate is my favorite turkey bacon. There's another brand they sell at Sam's that I think is "good enough". Most others taste like cardboard for me.

The Applegate stuff is very good. Not the same as real bacon, but just as savory and tasty 😋.


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> Applegate is my favorite turkey bacon. There's another brand they sell at Sam's that I think is "good enough". Most others taste like cardboard for me.
> 
> The Applegate stuff is very good. Not the same as real bacon, but just as savory and tasty 😋.


Applegate is the truth if you can afford it/find it on sale. Their smoked turkey slices are a go-to.


----------



## JuiceTrain

The only Applegate I know is AJ


----------



## GSgator

It’s time to start pushing more food


----------



## JuiceTrain

Wait it's not what it looks like...


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Wait it's not what it looks like...
> View attachment 20472











						Fuxk this...
					

Watch "Fuxk this..." on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuxk this...
> 
> 
> Watch "Fuxk this..." on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


That’s my favorite salad dressing I buy it from Costco in the gallons lol.


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuxk this...
> 
> 
> Watch "Fuxk this..." on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


So you eat your salads dry?


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> That’s my favorite salad dressing I buy it from Costco in the gallons lol.


Got this from Costco as well, they change the one they used to get. Very disappointed 



Send0 said:


> So you eat your salads dry?



Nah, that shxt was just gross... it's got some weird Parmesan cheese taste to it...no bueno...


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain

Backup meal...
Breakfast burrito w/cheddar


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> Got this from Costco as well, they change the one they used to get. Very disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that shxt was just gross... it's got some weird Parmesan cheese taste to it...no bueno...


That sucks I hope they didn’t change all of them I’m also out and need to restock. Thanks for the heads up maybe  I will open one up and try it at the store before committing.


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> That sucks I hope they didn’t change all of them I’m also out and need to restock. Thanks for the heads up maybe  I will open one up and try it at the store before committing.



Idk if you've ever tried this but Costco has this aged cheese...



Used it to make Alfredo sauce long ago, it has a very distinct pungent taste to it that just makes me 🤢...

That salad dressing taste like they used it...


----------



## hard_gains

JuiceTrain said:


> Backup meal...
> Breakfast burrito w/cheddar
> View attachment 20476


Man I'm literally seeing everything I lived off of in my childhood. Except hood juice. They didn't have that in the trailer parks. 😋


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> Backup meal...
> Breakfast burrito w/cheddar
> View attachment 20476


Hold the fuck on.


Surely, this is an optical illusion. Some sort of photographic gremlin or trick of the light


Because it looks like you just wrapped a burrito in a piece of flaccid cheese


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> Hold the fuck on.
> 
> 
> Surely, this is an optical illusion. Some sort of photographic gremlin or trick of the light
> 
> 
> Because it looks like you just wrapped a burrito in a piece of flaccid cheese



🤣🤣🤣....


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> Hold the fuck on.
> 
> 
> Surely, this is an optical illusion. Some sort of photographic gremlin or trick of the light
> 
> 
> Because it looks like you just wrapped a burrito in a piece of flaccid cheese



Someone clearly is allergic to greatness...🏋🏾‍♂️


----------



## BRICKS

15 oz tuna steak, raw
300 gm (cooked) white rice
1 pint of Halo Top

This is my bedtime meal daily, regardless of calorie surplus/deficit.


----------



## GSgator

Black and blue Salad
90 grams power greens
6oz cooked steak
1/2 cottage cheese
Oil and vinegar dressing
OATMEAL
3/4 cups oats
1 tablespoon coconut oil
30 grams Vanilla whey
1 tablespoon PB fit
Fresh blueberries


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## GSgator

I was going to do rice but decided on oatmeal I can load it up with goodies.


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 20500
> 
> 
> View attachment 20501


From seeing your food posts if you cut out the fried food, burritos, donuts, etc you’d actually be eating a solid bodybuilding diet


----------



## GSgator

This run I’ve been focusing on veggies I’ve been putting them ahead of protein but that will change when I can actually push my body to put muscle gaining loads on it.


----------



## GSgator

Im definitely going to hit you up RIRO on some tips in that department


----------



## RiR0

GSgator said:


> Im definitely going to hit you up RIRO on some tips in that department


Anytime buddy. I’ll help any way I can


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> From seeing your food posts if you cut out the fried food, burritos, donuts, etc you’d actually be eating a solid bodybuilding diet



I couldn't do it anymore bro tbh haha 
I enjoy cooking these type meals but it's not satisfying...like after this when my stomach sets and before the Chinese store closes I'm definitely getting me some boneless spare-ribs 😄😄


----------



## GSgator

I Wonder what has the best healing properties the micro nutrition of different vegetables with the different  vitamins and minerals or the amino acid profiles of proteins ??


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> From seeing your food posts if you cut out the fried food, burritos, donuts, etc you’d actually be eating a solid bodybuilding diet


So basically if he changes 90% of his diet 🤣

I won't lie.. I'm totally jealous of juicey's meals, but every day I fight myself to not eat like that. Unfortunately it's a slippery slope for me, either 100% good diet or 100% delicious garbage diet. I have no in between when it comes to food 😅


----------



## Freakmidd

Chicken parm..


----------



## GSgator

Much needed cheat  meal


----------



## Freakmidd

Brisket melt sandwich with fries, coleslaw, baked beans and cornbread..


----------



## GSgator

Our local farms opened back up for business.


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Our local farms opened back up for business.



My brain is forever scared;
Everytime I see a grapefruit I'm reminded of Kai Greene 😞


----------



## JuiceTrain

Ordered some Korean food to eat throughout the day....





Red chili wings n fries


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 20595


Fuck yea I thought my local pub made the best bloody Mary’s. That is FOOD PORN right there .


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> Fuck yea I thought my local pub made the best bloody Mary’s. That is FOOD PORN right there .


There's a Caesar bar(specialty) not to far from my trailer, that you would not believe some of their creations.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Korea #2 // Pan fried pork n rice


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Korea #2 // Pan fried pork n rice
> 
> View attachment 20596


That is the saddest Korean food I've ever seen in my life. 😂


----------



## Send0




----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> View attachment 20597



Looks like Nissan's dick sausages


----------



## Skullcrusher

I can eat 50 eggs...


----------



## GSgator

…….


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> …….


Kabobs? 

Looks like how Persians make them anyway. I don't have Persian food often, but I love it. A roasted blistered tomato goes great with kabobs 😋🤤


----------



## GSgator

Send0 said:


> Kabobs?
> 
> Looks like how Persians make them anyway. I don't have Persian food often, but I love it. A roasted blistered tomato goes great with kabobs 😋🤤


----------



## GSgator

It’s a really good meal that I can whip up in literally 10 min.


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> Costco there 160 cals a pop with 20 grams of protein 2 grams of carbs 9 grams of fat. Really good meal that I can whip up in literally 10 min


I'll pretend that they were kabobs instead 😂


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## JuiceTrain

I'm eating my last Korean meal for the day with penile disappointment 😞...spicy noodles w/seafood n veggies..😞😞


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm eating my last Korean meal for the day with penile disappointment 😞...spicy noodles w/seafood n veggies..😞😞
> View attachment 20612


Hey man the fun ones come out later at night lol.


----------



## GSgator

Dinner


----------



## GSgator

Brunch


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## GSgator

Another salad  blue cheese makes it pretty damn good.


----------



## Swiper.

When you tell your coach you’re just having a little bit of chocolate with your almonds.


----------



## Freakmidd

Took my daughter out for a birthday dinner.

Lobster for me and steak for her..


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## GSgator

Late night dinner shrimp scampi with protein pasta and Cottage cheese


----------



## GSgator

I have to have  colors on my plate .PWO


----------



## GSgator

Anybody have any chicken dishes they would like to share. Chicken and rice is hard for me.  Chicken has to be in a tortilla or in flat bread like a wrap for me to choke it down .


----------



## JuiceTrain

You guys have some nice azz plates;
Finally gonna upgrade from my paper Dixie plate's lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Anybody have any chicken dishes they would like to share. Chicken and rice is hard for me.  Chicken has to be in a tortilla or in flat bread like a wrap for me to choke it down .



You eat titty or thigh meat?


----------



## GSgator

Im open to it usually it’s just chicken breast but it has all those carbs I try to stay away from. I like to keep my  carb sources down to the basics like potatoes, rice and fruits


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> You guys have some nice azz plates;
> Finally gonna upgrade from my paper Dixie plate's lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 20792
> 
> 
> View attachment 20793


That’s a nice set  man I like the Square plates better I can  arrange my food a little bit easier.


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Im open to it usually it’s just chicken breast but it has all those carbs I try to stay away from. I like to keep my  carb sources down to the basics like potatoes, rice and fruits



Switchin' over to thigh meat is game changer, i couldn't eat chicken breast daily.. 

Yea there's more fat but it honestly isn't gonna hurt...idk how strict your diet is but from a quick Google search there's 3grams of fat in a 4oz titty vs 8grams in a 4oz thigh 

I know some ppl will lose their shxt over that small difference but to sacrifice so much flavor...I can't


----------



## GSgator

When It comes to fat im not worried I never follow that fad and I also don’t think low-fat food everything is good for ya.  Bring  on the  fats I just try to avoid artificial trans fats like the vegetable oils .


----------



## JuiceTrain

Mac n Cheese, Pot roast, and Mashed Taters


----------



## Achillesking

GSgator said:


> Im definitely going to hit you up RIRO on some tips in that department


@RiR0 is currently doing my diet plan. Feel great. You Won't be disappointed Started 294 two weeks ago 286 today


----------



## Freakmidd

Rib eyes for dinner..


----------



## JuiceTrain

I can't eat chicken w/o BBQ anymore 🤤🤤


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> Rib eyes for dinner..
> 
> View attachment 20802
> View attachment 20803


This would be my last night at death row meal. That combination is my all time favorite. I trashed my grilled when I moved and I so miss grilled meat . Another runner up is  CARNE ASADA  the ranchero cut from the Mexican  butcher .


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## Pooh6369

Easter brisket


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> This would be my last night at death row meal. That combination is my all time favorite. I trashed my grilled when I moved and I so miss grilled meat . Another runner up is  CARNE ASADA  the ranchero cut from the Mexican  butcher .


Gotta get yourself a grill.. I use mine all year round and love it.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Dex

Holy crap. I miss food after looking at all of your meals. I'm about to drink my shake. And it sure as hell won't taste like anything on here. 

30g Whey
20g oats
16g PB powder
60g Spinach
60g Banana
1/2 cup black beans
14 ounces water


----------



## JuiceTrain

Pancake, egg, and flaccid cheese sandwich


----------



## GSgator

Left over navy beans and steak with sides and 2 turn overs .


----------



## white ape

been enjoying the 2 things below lately. 

1 - Cucumber, tomato, feta, and balsamic. Chop it all up and mix it together. I eat it before dinner. It takes up a lot of room in the stomach and I eat less

2 - Plain 2% greek yogurt, mix of berries, and some honey. 

Also made a badass lasagna two weeks ago. Froze a bunch of it otherwise I would have eaten the whole pan in a matter of days.


----------



## TODAY

Dex said:


> Holy crap. I miss food after looking at all of your meals. I'm about to drink my shake. And it sure as hell won't taste like anything on here.
> 
> 30g Whey
> 20g oats
> 16g PB powder
> 60g Spinach
> 60g Banana
> *1/2 cup black beans*
> 14 ounces water


Why.


Why would you do this to black beans.


----------



## Freakmidd

Shepherds pie for the win..



One of my all time favourites.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Light breakfast....dealership opens up in 5🤞🏾


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> Light breakfast....dealership opens up in 5🤞🏾
> View attachment 20911


Good luck at the dealership.


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## Freakmidd

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 20936


Looks healthy af.


----------



## Freakmidd

And then there was mine.. lol

Sketti and meat balls with a Caesar salad..


----------



## GSgator

Will be eating this a few times a day for a couples days and increasing cardio. Not happy with the newly acquired weight gain lol. Not working or being able to train I try to focus and keep unwanted weight to a minimum. My wife  will love the gas I’m about to get lol.


----------



## GymRat79

Lunch today. Salad with grillled onions, black olives, tomatoes, peppercini, hard boiled egg and about 9 oz of grilled chicken. With two tablespoons of Newman’s own organic olive oil & vinegar.


----------



## GSgator

GymRat79 said:


> Lunch today. Salad with grillled onions, black olives, peppercini, hard boiled egg and about 9 oz of grilled chicken. With two tablespoons of Newman’s own organic olive oil & vinegar.
> 
> View attachment 20968


That gives me an idea for chicken breast thanks man .


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## GSgator

Chicken breast fried in coconut oil with a sweet rice flour coating first time making chicken like this .


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yesterday's lunch;
Jamaican pepper steak, rice&peas w/cabbage


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## GSgator

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 21031


Beef stew ?


----------



## hard_gains

GSgator said:


> Beef stew ?


Yes sir. Just throw it in the crockpot all day and boom.


----------



## JuiceTrain

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 21031



This reminds me when there was a new guy to the Live picture thread but instead of posting pics he was just typing shxt that happened 🤣🤣

You have to list what it is....
Give em' the rule book @Freakmidd


----------



## GSgator

My 3lb  plate of soft Tacos


----------



## JuiceTrain

Kodiak pancakes with a open-faced breakfast burrito


----------



## GSgator

Loaded bake potatoes and chicken sausages .


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> This reminds me when there was a new guy to the Live picture thread but instead of posting pics he was just typing shxt that happened 🤣🤣
> 
> You have to list what it is....
> Give em' the rule book @Freakmidd


Definitely nice to know what we're looking at but there are no rules to food thread..

I love food.. and although our tastes will differ, I can appreciate everything from the disaplined bodybuilder's diet.. to the average every day meals that I tend to eat myself.

Mind you, it might not be a bad idea to get some recipes happening here as well..


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> Yesterday's lunch;
> Jamaican pepper steak, rice&peas w/cabbage
> 
> View attachment 20996


How you gonna eat that without a plantain in sight?


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> How you gonna eat that without a plantain in sight?



They was slackin' when I came in 
(Nah I just forgot to ask 😞)


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> They was slackin' when I came in
> (Nah I just forgot to ask 😞)


Fucking shame on you.


That's a white person mistake


----------



## GSgator

The other day I went on here and back tracked some threads to see what I ate. Couldn’t  find it on my phone and I also forgot everything I had on the plate. I also post these to give other ppl ideas of some of my quick easy healthy meals. Writing a recipe is one thing but showing  the food porn IMO is better. I’ve also gotten some ideas or tweaked what I’ve seen other ppl post. 

I heard a guy saying ppl that post pictures of there food come across as hey look what I’m eating i’m better than you .  Fuck him I just wanted to explain why I post pictures of my food and why I follow this .


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> The other day I went on here and back tracked some threads to see what I ate. Couldn’t  find it on my phone and I also forgot everything I had on the plate. I also post these to give other ppl ideas of some of my quick easy healthy meals. Writing a recipe is one thing but showing  the food porn IMO is better. I’ve also gotten some ideas or tweaked what I’ve seen other ppl post.
> 
> I heard a guy saying ppl that post pictures of there food come across as hey look what I’m eating i’m better than you .  Fuck him I just wanted to explain why I post pictures of my food and why I follow this .



Well said!

Nothing to brag about here..

All beef hot dogs and prime rib burgers with all the right toppings. Side with mac and cheese and its a meal.


----------



## JuiceTrain

My burrito exploded...😟


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> My burrito exploded...😟
> View attachment 21091


Looks like @JuiceTrain got himself some nice new dishes..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Freakmidd said:


> Looks like @JuiceTrain got himself some nice new dishes..



Fuk yea...
I liked the ones yall been posting 
Figured it was time to move on from the 300count Dixie's 😄😄


----------



## Freakmidd

Broccoli and cheddar soup before bed..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Leftover chicken Alfredo...



The plate quality enhances the flavor....


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> Leftover chicken Alfredo...
> View attachment 21125
> 
> 
> The plate quality enhances the flavor....


Like the saying goes.. we eat our eyes..


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## Freakmidd

Pasta with meat sauce and cheese..


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain

Chipotle bowl w/white rice, veggies, pulled pork, pinto beans, questo, guac, and cheese 😊


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 21276


Been craving chicken wings from the moment I looked at this picture..


----------



## Freakmidd

Opened up the trailer this weekend..




Life is better at the trailer!


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> Opened up the trailer this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 21342
> 
> 
> Life is better at the trailer!


There it is man the all time favorite meal again. I’ve got a couple steaks I’m going to pull out of the freezer . I haven’t had corn on the cob since I’ve had watermelon that’s been a few years.


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> There it is man the all time favorite meal again. I’ve got a couple steaks I’m going to pull out of the freezer . I haven’t had corn on the cob since I’ve had watermelon that’s been a few years.


There's a ribeye for any occasion.. Lol

I'm not big on melon but I love corn on the cob, unfortunately it's out of season so todays were not the best tasting.


----------



## Dex

Got my labs yesterday. Test was high and estrogen was high. H/H wasn't bad (17/52). But, my liver enzymes, AST/ALT, were in the low 20s! I have fatty liver disease and they are always elevated. Day 64 on a healthy diet (60-70g fat, 65-70g sugar) and they are in the normal range for the first time in 5 years! I will continue to eat my chicken, rice and beans. @JuiceTrain Daily beans will help clean you out as well. I don't need any Smooth Lax. lol


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Freakmidd

Hey @JuiceTrain , I finally got me some chicken wings..


----------



## Dex

JuiceTrain said:


> My burrito exploded...😟
> View attachment 21091


That dog doesn't seem to mind. He looks to be getting ready to steal that from you.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Freakmidd said:


> Hey @JuiceTrain , I finally got me some chicken wings..
> 
> View attachment 21378



Those look way better than the ones I had, next time I'll get some Korean wings...best ones..


----------



## GSgator

Somebody’s gotta finish the last piece of this chocolate silk pie . You guys have fun cutting I’ll be joining you way later lol.


----------



## Freakmidd

Chicken parm..


----------



## DLTBB

Chicken tenders in tortilla boats with melted cheese, roasted pepper and salsa.


----------



## GSgator

Blended veggies/fruit and chicken


----------



## GSgator

Wedge salad and stuffed bake potatoe


----------



## Freakmidd

Egg sammach


----------



## hard_gains

Baked chicken Alfredo


----------



## IsaacRobertson

went out for bfast


----------



## Freakmidd

IsaacRobertson said:


> went out for bfast


What's for breakfast?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Freakmidd said:


> What's for breakfast?



Looks like some European shxt @Samp3i eats..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Parking lot BBQ


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## Freakmidd

Looks like everyone's eating well tonight..




Honey garlic sausage with potato & egg salad for me.


----------



## GSgator

Happy Cinco de Mayo


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 21648


Reminds me of my younger years.. lol


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## PZT

Poptarts.jpeg


----------



## GSgator

…….


----------



## hard_gains

GSgator said:


> …….


Anyone within smelling distance would be dead if I ate that. 😄


----------



## GSgator

hard_gains said:


> Anyone within smelling distance would be dead if I ate that. 😄


The eggs and cottage cheese. That pile is meat and left over bake potatoes I’ve been trying to finish since Tuesday lol.


----------



## GSgator

Mother’s Day brunch .


----------



## JuiceTrain

Vanilla, Double Brownies, & Fudgey goodness



I got lost walking out the mall so I had a snack to fuel my search engine 😋


----------



## JuiceTrain

Sketti...


----------



## supreme666leader

Pussy, all flavor no calories!


----------



## GSgator

Took the family  out for mothers days dinner.


----------



## Perrin Aybara




----------



## Freakmidd

All these awesome meals and I'm eating take out tonight..





Pizza and a Mediterranean salad.


----------



## Achillesking

Freakmidd said:


> All these awesome meals and I'm eating take out tonight..
> 
> View attachment 21751
> View attachment 21752
> 
> 
> Pizza and a Mediterranean salad.


Don't you dare call that Mediterranean 😡


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> Don't you dare call that Mediterranean 😡



But it has feta 😭😭


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> But it has feta 😭😭


Yea an entire 1/4 of a teaspoon 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Freakmidd

Achillesking said:


> Yea an entire 1/4 of a teaspoon 🤣🤣🤣


Yeah.. It wasn't quite as Mediterranean as I expected. Lol




But that's what they called it on the menu..


----------



## Achillesking

Freakmidd said:


> Yeah.. It wasn't quite as Mediterranean as I expected. Lol
> 
> View attachment 21755
> 
> 
> But that's what they called it on the menu.. :/


We don't even have croutons in Greece 🙄🙄🙄....lol hopefully it at least tasted good for you my friend!!


----------



## Freakmidd

Achillesking said:


> We don't even have croutons in Greece 🙄🙄🙄....lol hopefully it at least tasted good for you my friend!!



Truthfully.. I've had better.


----------



## Achillesking

Freakmidd said:


> Truthfully.. I've had better.


If I had a nickel for every time my wife said that I would be a rich man


----------



## Adrenolin




----------



## Perrin Aybara

Freakmidd said:


> All these awesome meals and I'm eating take out tonight..
> 
> View attachment 21751
> View attachment 21752
> 
> 
> Pizza and a Mediterranean salad.



I actually pizza last night myself.


----------



## Adrenolin

Perrin Aybara said:


> I actually pizza last night myself.


So did I lol


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> All these awesome meals and I'm eating take out tonight..
> 
> View attachment 21751


That’s pizza looks delicious man.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Adrenolin said:


> So did I lol



Half a deep dish pizza, two pieces of cheesecake, and a bowl of cookies and cream ice cream to be exact lol.


----------



## hard_gains

Perrin Aybara said:


> Half a deep dish pizza, two pieces of cheesecake, and a bowl of cookies and cream ice cream to be exact lol.


Eating for pleasure this evening I see. 🤣 Sounds good.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

hard_gains said:


> Eating for pleasure this evening I see. 🤣 Sounds good.



Once a week I go all out for one meal.


----------



## JuiceTrain

No more moistened dry pancakes....



*edit*
That's some damn good syrup 
Wish it was thicc but it gets the job done..


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> That’s pizza looks delicious man.


Best pizza in town..

The sauce is tasty, and they definitely do not skimp on the toppings.


----------



## Freakmidd

Family favourite.

Orange chicken..


----------



## GSgator

POWER OATMEAL


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> POWER OATMEAL



I've never been able to make a properly cooked bowl of oatmeal...😞.... jealous


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> I've never been able to make a properly cooked bowl of oatmeal...😞.... jealous


Dude try it like  that the coconut oil ,bananas or fresh blueberries  and vanilla protein make it then sprinkle some cinnamon on top. It’s the perfect ratio of all the macros .


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Dude try it like  that the coconut oil ,bananas or fresh blueberries  and vanilla protein make it then sprinkle some cinnamon on top. It’s the perfect ratio of all the macros .



I'll see if that preggo chick can make a bowl for me and the kids....


----------



## Freakmidd

Chicken parm..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Freakmidd said:


> Chicken parm..
> 
> View attachment 21909



Salad bros..💪🏾


----------



## hard_gains

Minute steaks and the broccoli


----------



## JuiceTrain

hard_gains said:


> Minute steaks and the broccoli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21916



Where's the BBQ sauce?
And you better not respond with something about calories and macros 😤😤


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> Where's the BBQ sauce?
> And you better not respond with something about calories and macros 😤😤


G. Hughes sugar free BBQ is surprisingly edible.


----------



## hard_gains

JuiceTrain said:


> Where's the BBQ sauce?
> And you better not respond with something about calories and macros 😤😤


I threw some Heinz 57 on it. Sometimes I'll use devil's spit by famous Dave's but I was out.


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> G. Hughes sugar free BBQ is surprisingly edible.



I've seen it but never pulled the 🔫
Costco always has the 2pack Sugar Baby Ray's stocked up...


----------



## JuiceTrain

hard_gains said:


> I threw some Heinz 57 on it. Sometimes I'll use devil's spit by famous Dave's but I was out.



Good man....flavor is not only priceless but it's calorie free 🤫


----------



## hard_gains

JuiceTrain said:


> Good man....flavor is not only priceless but it's calorie free 🤫


I'm not sure that's how that works. 😅


----------



## JuiceTrain

hard_gains said:


> I'm not sure that's how that works. 😅



Flavor doesn't have calories...the ingredients do (🤯) // So by the time you mixed all your caloric ingredients it turns into your specified/tailored flavor....which will just so happen to be....calorie free 🤯🤯🤯🤯


----------



## JuiceTrain

*edit*
Posted in wrong thread...

Still...fuk paps...


----------



## GSgator

Steak salad with green olives and blue cheese


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## GSgator

…..


----------



## Freakmidd

Late night snack..


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Dex

Damn, everyone eats more greens than me.


----------



## hard_gains

Breaded chicken, baked veggies, and white rice.


----------



## hard_gains

Ribs, baked Lipton seasoned potatoes, and some greens.


----------



## Swiper.

40oz tomahawk, medium rare.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Ground Wagyu, grilled onions, & Havarti Cheese on an Artisan Roll....


----------



## hard_gains

Fish and chips battered fish. Fried in extra olive oil.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Sketti Sammy


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## hard_gains




----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## mrgreens

Here I am (in a deficit) scrolling though pics of food I can't eat


----------



## RiR0

mrgreens said:


> Here I am (in a deficit) scrolling though pics of food I can't eat


You can eat it. Just stay within your caloric allowance


----------



## Dex

I got food poisoning yesterday from my veggie stir fry with oyster sauce. I'm having trouble even looking at my veggies now.


----------



## mrgreens

RiR0 said:


> You can eat it. Just stay within your caloric allowance


Some of these meals ARE my caloric allowance lol. Can’t wait to be a fat kid again


----------



## mrgreens

Every day Breakfast here:
0.5 Cups Quick Oats 
32g Peanut Butter
2 Whole Eggs
1 Cup Egg Whites
3000iu Vitamin D
Fish Oil
Black Coffee
Gatorade Zero
Some cinnamon in the oats and old bay for the eggs.
595 Calories: 35C, 28F, 50P


----------



## Send0

It's the start of summer... Here are some things I used to cook, but haven't made since I came back to the gym at the end of 2020.

*Smoked pork butt*; slow smoked for a few hours, then brought inside to finish in the oven at low heat for another couple of hours








*St. Louis ribs (long ribs);* same.. slow smoked and then brought inside to finish in the oven at low temperature







*Rib eye roast*; slow smoked, brought inside to finish via sous vide, and then seared closed.







*Full brisket*; for some reason I'm missing the picture of it cooked. This is just after I trimmed it to try to keep even temps, and then applied rub to help keep in the juiciness.


----------



## Send0

Bonus food pics.

*Home made pizza*, in an actual brick oven. Temps get up to 900 degrees. Only takes 1-2 minutes to cook the pizza. Pizza dough, sausage, and sauce is all hand made by youra truly. I bet this would actually taste great with my pork butt as the topping.

For those that don't know... It's the dough that is the star of any pizza. A good hand made dough is 👨‍🍳👌







*My take on a scotch egg*. It's a soft boiled egg, stuffed inside of an avocado, that has been completely wrapped in bacon, and given an oil bath in a cast iron pan.


----------



## Send0

Just a Japanese / Asian style soup... or maybe a ramen-less ramen bowl 😂





A real ramen bowl, with a shot of sake.


----------



## RiR0

😞 32oz eggwhites and 2 cherry poptarts


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> 😞 32oz eggwhites and 2 cherry poptarts


Don't downplay pop-tarts sir!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Parkin' lot BBQ because of @Send0


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## Freakmidd

Breakfast at the trailer..


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> Breakfast at the trailer..
> 
> View attachment 22830


That’s it I’m breaking my fast this looks to good dammit


----------



## GSgator

I’m a copy cat lol left over bacon from BLT’s


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> I’m a copy cat lol


Lmao.. That was quick.


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> Lmao.. That was quick.


Left over bacon from last nights BLT’s yea I think this took under 5 min  lol. After seeing your post it was on .


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> Left over bacon from last nights BLT’s yea I think this took under 5 min  lol. After seeing your post it was on .


What's left over bacon? 

I can't help but to eat every piece I can see.. meat candy.


----------



## mrgreens

Horrible influences here


----------



## RiR0

mrgreens said:


> Horrible influences here


You know what’s funny is if I’m not in a deficit I don’t even really look at this thread.


----------



## mrgreens

RiR0 said:


> You know what’s funny is if I’m not in a deficit I don’t even really look at this thread.


Strictly a willpower exercise


----------



## RiR0

mrgreens said:


> Strictly a willpower exercise


Or abuse


----------



## TODAY

mrgreens said:


> Strictly a willpower exercise


More like masochism


----------



## Achillesking

RiR0 said:


> 😞 32oz eggwhites and 2 cherry poptarts


Wait why the fuck can you eat pop tarts and I can't even have a bowl of cream of wheat ???


----------



## RiR0

Achillesking said:


> Wait why the fuck can you eat pop tarts and I can't even have a bowl of cream of wheat ???


Do as I say not as I do 😂 
It was a quick post workout I was going hypo


----------



## GSgator

Potatoes, turkey bacon  , ground beef, Mexican sour cream, green onion and blue cheese combo


----------



## GSgator

Ground beef, rice and roasted asparagus with a little Parmesan cheese, olive oil and a dash of Worcestershire sauce .


----------



## Freakmidd

Chicken schnitzel.


----------



## Send0

Freakmidd said:


> Chicken schnitzel.
> 
> View attachment 23192


Damn that looks better than I thought it would. 🤤


----------



## Achillesking

Freakmidd said:


> Chicken schnitzel.
> 
> View attachment 23192


I'm jealous of your diet


----------



## Freakmidd

Send0 said:


> Damn that looks better than I thought it would. 🤤


House special..


----------



## Freakmidd

Achillesking said:


> I'm jealous of your diet


Been on a bulk for a while, and it's starting to show.


----------



## Freakmidd

Nothing special happening here tonight..


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> Been on a bulk for a while, and it's starting to show.


Isn’t it crazy most bulk foods are the common foods on most Americans dinner table night after night . Burgers/dogs, Italian food(spaghetti ) steak/bake potatoes . Taco’s lol. I bet In a  third World country like the Philippines bulking meals wouldn’t  be the common dinner table recipes most eat.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Carwash snackies...


----------



## BrotherIron

Last meal before bed.... and it's a cheat to prepare me for early morning dead session.  Medium rare burge w/ fries + shoyster poboy + cookies.

Will be ready to hit the gym at 9am and crush it.


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 23222


The color of those green beans is upsetting.


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> The color of those green beans is upsetting.



Seasoning...🤌🏾


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> Isn’t it crazy most bulk foods are the common foods on most Americans dinner table night after night . Burgers/dogs, Italian food(spaghetti ) steak/bake potatoes . Taco’s lol. I bet In a  third World country like the Philippines bulking meals wouldn’t  be the common dinner table recipes most eat.



So true.

It's amazing how much these types of foods can stick to the body, as apposed to the foods that easily digest, create energy, and burn away.

We try to prepare our own meals as often as possible. It amazes me how many people survive on processed.. or worse.. fast foods. What I find crazy is the never ending line up at places like Rotten Ronnies(McDonalds), and that people actually eat that stuff religiously, day in and day out, not understanding why their so fat, because they "really don't eat that much".


----------



## JuiceTrain

Notice how there's no tip in sight...😄😄


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 23244
> 
> 
> Notice how there's no tip in sight...😄😄


Sorry, I was too busy noticing the amount of saturated fats and sugars in this meal to even realize you didn't tip anything.

Also, the employees at 5 guys get paid full wage... not some bullshit server minimum wage. Plus there's not really wait staff here either. So tips aren't so critical for them.

But back to those fats and sugars.... 😂


----------



## GSgator

I went out to a hole in the wall taco joint by old house in the ghetto . I got  6  Carne  Asada street tacos almost fucking 25$ . Those were under 15 only a year and half ago I was shocked  there super good but unfortunately that’s my last visit that’s way to expensive.


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> I went out to a hole in the wall taco joint by old house in the ghetto . I got  6  Carne  Asada street tacos almost fucking 25$ . Those were under 15 only a year and half ago I was shocked  there super good but unfortunately that’s my last visit that’s way to expensive.


Still less than 2 bucks each either from a taco truck, or a real Mexican restaurant, where I'm at. Actually $1.79 to be precise.

Be jealous! 😅


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> Still less than 2 bucks each either from a taco truck, or a real Mexican restaurant, where I'm at. Actually $1.79 to be precise.
> 
> Be jealous! 😅


Yeah, the bougie white-people taco spots around here can get as high as $6 per.

The real legit tacos are still $2-3 apiece


----------



## Stickler

TODAY said:


> Yeah, the bougie white-people taco spots around here can get as high as $6 per.
> 
> The real legit tacos are still $2-3 apiece


Fucking Taco sounds pretty fuckin good right now


----------



## TODAY

Stickler said:


> Fucking Taco sounds pretty fuckin good right now


When do tacos _not_ sound good?


----------



## GSgator

24hr fast breaker


----------



## hard_gains

Cafe burgers. Thought fuck it why not. Good time out with the wife and boy. Nice to over indulge ever now and again.


----------



## Stickler

TODAY said:


> When do tacos _not_ sound good?


I know right? 

.. except when I sharted yesterday. It was my every 15yr shart. At LEAST  I got it out of the way, right? It's still early 2022


----------



## GSgator

Stickler said:


> I know right?
> 
> .. except when I sharted yesterday. It was my every 15yr shart. At LEAST  I got it out of the way, right? It's still early 2022


I haven’t sharted  in decades then got on some anabiotic‘s for strep throat a couple months ago and  well let’s just say I’m glad I was at home lol


----------



## hard_gains

Boneless ribs. Nothing fancy. Thrown in the oven.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Had some left over sketti meat so.....burger


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 23364


I honestly have no earthly clue what kind of meat that even is


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> I honestly have no earthly clue what kind of meat that even is


I saw canned green beans and almost threw up


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> I honestly have no earthly clue what kind of meat that even is



beef chunks 🤗



RiR0 said:


> I saw canned green beans and almost threw up



Says the guy who eats cottage cheese and chicken breast like it's normal lolol


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> beef chunks 🤗
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who eats cottage cheese and chicken breast like it's normal lolol


Cottage cheese? I don’t eat cottage cheese. 
That’d be cream of rice


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> beef chunks 🤗


......if you say so


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> beef chunks 🤗
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who eats cottage cheese and chicken breast like it's normal lolol


Bruh... Again some advice. Take some of those tips you aren't handing out, and reinvest it into some cooking lessons.

Food deserves better than what you do to it 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> Cottage cheese? I don’t eat cottage cheese.
> That’d be cream of rice



Never been to Britain🤷🏾...💂🏾‍♂️


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Never been to Britain🤷🏾...💂🏾‍♂️



Oh shxt there's minorities there 



I thought Britain only had these guys


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> Bruh... Again some advice. Take some of those tips you aren't handing out, and reinvest it into some cooking lessons.
> 
> Food deserves better than what you do to it 😂



Heat🔥......and Eat🍴// ProTip 😉


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> Never been to Britain🤷🏾...💂🏾‍♂️


Me either.


----------



## Freakmidd

Stuffed chicken from the freezer with sketti on the side.


----------



## Stickler

I'll repost here since it was the wrong thread. Today's light lunch.


----------



## Achillesking

RiR0 said:


> Cottage cheese? I don’t eat cottage cheese.
> That’d be cream of rice


Pffttt 🙄🙄🙄 those were the days


----------



## BayOne

Sweet potatoes, chicken breast, sausage and a small skirt


----------



## Gibsonator

Damn I shouldn't have visited this thread right now, just ate a very boring bowl of steak and rice lol


----------



## Stickler

For breakfast, it's called cleaning out the fridge. 1/2 7oz prime rib sandwich w/ onions and roasted red peppers, ear of corn, veggies, and baked beans!  Bathroom ->  HERE I COME!


----------



## Stickler

Looks like the rest of the chicken breast filets and about half that pasta salad w/ some Franks Red Hot!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Used a sick day to donate blood & get Korean wings...


----------



## GSgator

……


----------



## Stickler

Yeah.. so this happened. 1 fry down and everything else as an option. Fuck you temptation! I mean what's 3 double burgers,  2 large fries..and a 20 piece?

Nothing but a myth.


----------



## Freakmidd

Trailer life..


----------



## GSgator

This is for the guys that are cutting . Cheese filled pasta and beef oh yeah I will be laying down for bed a few minutes after destroying this meal


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## hard_gains

Hawaiian buns, sweet bbq sauce, and havarti cheese.


----------



## Freakmidd

Honey garlic and potato, egg salad.


----------



## Be_A_Hero

Trout and salad


----------



## JuiceTrain

hard_gains said:


> Hawaiian buns, sweet bbq sauce, and havarti cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23473



Havarti Cheese is fukin' awesome,
I just happened to see it at Costco one day and decided to try it... definitely a decent switch up from eatin' the standard sharp cheddar for years


----------



## JuiceTrain

Hash browns mixed w/ground beef, peppers & onions...plus a pancake 😋


----------



## Stickler

Light meal. Pretty self explanatory.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Stickler said:


> Light meal. Pretty self explanatory.
> View attachment 23495



Those little corn holders are....cute 🥰 🥰


----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> Those little corn holders are....cute 🥰 🥰


My mom has had those since before I was born I think.  Those and cockroaches will be the only thing left alive after the bombs.  I didn't feel like making a mess, so yeah, I used the corn holders. LOL


----------



## GSgator

Stickler said:


> My mom has had those since before I was born I think.  Those and cockroaches will be the only thing left alive after the bombs.  I didn't feel like making a mess, so yeah, I used the corn holders. LOL


We had those same ones when was I growing up lol


----------



## Stickler

GSgator said:


> We had those same ones when was I growing up lol


Probably invented in the 70's along with roach clips.


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> We had those same ones when was I growing up lol


Funny, we had them growing up as well.


----------



## Freakmidd

May not look like it because I've already cut it up,
but.. lasagna and bruschetta.(With caesar salad on the side)


----------



## JuiceTrain

This is how we had corn served...


😄😄😄


----------



## GSgator

Since that pasta and beef meal I’ve been experiencing hella bloat . Next week it’s time to start watching food intake I think my metabolism is showing it’s age . I’m almost the heaviest I’ve ever been and  I feel like a fat fuck .


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Since that pasta and beef meal I’ve been experiencing hella bloat . Next week it’s time to start watching food intake I think my metabolism is showing it’s age . I’m almost the heaviest I’ve ever been and  I feel like a fat fuck .



Same man,
I turn 30 this month and since moving to this area I've become like a single dad w/no kids 😄😄 a straight homebody, so I put myself on a pre-diet waiting for Ro to takeover lol 

This is the 2nd or 3rd week I've made food to take to work...saved me an extra 150 the 1st week + all these supps I started takin' feels like they're regulating my system. 

Thought about buying lunch a few times and got disgusted, like nah I'll just eat this protein bar and down a bottle of water. 

Still treat myself to a takeout meal once on the weekend but it feels like it's fukin me up.


----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> This is how we had corn served...
> View attachment 23498
> 
> 😄😄😄


I opted for the mini-corn handle things.. I buttered the hell out of the cob, so I kept my fingers clean.


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> Same man,
> I turn 30 this month and since moving to this area I've become like a single dad w/no kids 😄😄 a straight homebody, so I put myself on a pre-diet waiting for Ro to takeover lol
> 
> This is the 2nd or 3rd week I've made food to take to work...saved me an extra 150 the 1st week + all these supps I started takin' feels like they're regulating my system.
> 
> Thought about buying lunch a few times and got disgusted, like nah I'll just eat this protein bar and down a bottle of water.
> 
> Still treat myself to a takeout meal once on the weekend but it feels like it's fukin me up.


I usually buy lunch Friday but other then that I’m really good . I prepare my meals Sun-Fri with the exception of Friday’s lunch . I usually find a teriyaki joint or deli I still will never eat fast food like Wendy’s or those places with Drive thru’s . Hoping to be back to work this week that will really help to get my metabolism back up and running.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Stickler

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 23527


Tacos on Tuesday, what a novel idea!  Lookin niiice.


----------



## hard_gains

Bacon wrapped chicken, mashed potatoes, and carrots that I already ate before pic. 😄


----------



## GSgator

….


----------



## JuiceTrain

Lamb & Rice w/Peppers-n-Onions


----------



## JuiceTrain

Pre-bed shake cuz I'm a body builder 👶🏾


----------



## Stickler

Ok, now it's getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Freakmidd

Stickler said:


> Tacos on Tuesday, what a novel idea!  Lookin niiice.


Taco Tuesday. 

It wasn't planned that way.. honest!


----------



## BayOne

Salmon burgers and links today. Getting the chicken ready for tomorrow.


----------



## hard_gains

Boneless ribs with famous Dave's Texas pit bbq and assorted baked veggies.


----------



## BRICKS

20 oz (cooked weight) spaghetti, 20 Costco meatballs.


----------



## GSgator

Back to work back to food prepping


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> Back to work back to food prepping


Sure looks better than the hotdogs I had tonight..


----------



## GSgator

Fried chicken breast in coconut oil


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Freakmidd

Bacon beef burger..


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Stickler

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 23615


Looks bangin.  Making me hungry


----------



## Stickler

Nothing special, just a 3 egg and cheese sandwich on Italian bread. Not healthy but that's what I enjoyed.


----------



## Stickler

Keto friendly! 2 heads Romain lettuce, 4 slices American cheese, 2" of pepperoni, 4 slices of Genoa Salami, 2 slices of ham, with olive oil and red wine vinegar. Filling, low carb, tasty, and fibrous.  Get some!


----------



## Freakmidd

The eggs don't always look the best coming off the outdoor grill, but that's a trailer park breakfast..


----------



## Stickler

Freakmidd said:


> The eggs don't always look the best coming off the outdoor grill, but that's a trailer park breakfast..
> 
> View attachment 23624


Looks good to me!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Lord please forgive me 🙏🏾...


----------



## GSgator

JuiceTrain said:


> Lord please forgive me 🙏🏾...
> View attachment 23643


Damn that looks so good


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> Damn that looks so good



I've been wanting to do this for months lol


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Stickler

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 23646


BAM!


----------



## GSgator

Getting ready to hit the smoker for 10hr’s


----------



## GSgator

Ground bison , brown rice pasta and bell peppers.


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> Ground bison , brown rice pasta and bell peppers.


Not one to eat out of my comfort zone, but I've been wanting to try bison..

What should I expect taste wise?

Is it similar to any other meat in particular?


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> Not one to eat out of my comfort zone, but I've been wanting to try bison..
> 
> What should I expect taste wise?
> 
> Is it similar to any other meat in particular?


I think it taste like ground beef and it’s super lean . With the pasta and sauce of course you can’t taste the meat. I make plain Pattie’s with it as well . What thru me off was ground turkey that’s a different taste I don’t eat that shit anymore.

Also the bison ages well I can prep meals
Sunday all the way to Thursday and it doesn’t  have that funky taste like chicken or steak.I’m picky with my proteins I can’t eat microwaved chicken or steak. I can heat  the pasta and meat  up but when I make the patties I’ll just eat them cold  with Frank’s red hot sauce.


----------



## GSgator

It cooks down to like 14oz or  so I split that in half for meals


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSgator said:


> . What thru me off was ground turkey that’s a different taste I don’t eat that shit anymore.



Big Factz... fuxk that protein source 
Only psychopaths & RiRo would eat that...


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> I think it taste like ground beef and it’s super lean . With the pasta and sauce of course you can’t taste the meat. I make plain Pattie’s with it as well . What thru me off was ground turkey that’s a different taste I don’t eat that shit anymore.
> 
> Also the bison ages well I can prep meals
> Sunday all the way to Thursday and it doesn’t  have that funky taste like chicken or steak.I’m picky with my proteins I can’t eat microwave chicken or steak. I can heat  the pasta and meat  up but when I make the patties I’ll just eat them cold  with Frank’s red hot sauce.


I'm very much the same.. not big on ground turkey and won't eat leftover steak.. also not fond of reheating meat in the microwave though I don't mind reheating pasta. When I do eat leftover meats, more often than not I just eat it cold as well.. hamburger patties included.


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> It cooks down to like 14oz or  so I split that in half for meals


There is a butcher up by my trailer that sells local meats.. everything is prepared on site and I noticed bison on the list, so it might be worth a try.


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> There is a butcher up by my trailer that sells local meats.. everything is prepared on site and I noticed bison on the list, so it might be worth a try.


You should give it a try if you get a cut of meat LMK that might have a different taste then the ground bison . Maybe he can ground some up for you. When I get freezer room I want to buy from a butcher like that. I get the individual wrapped ones that are raised without antibiotics or hormones at Costco but fuck there pricey and 90% of the meat I eat is red meat.


----------



## BayOne

I like to mix the ground bison with ground beef at a about a 2/1 ratio. The beef gives it more flavor since bison is pretty bland.


----------



## BayOne

Doing up 10lbs of chicken brest.
Green & red bell peppers, onion, garlic, cilantro, jalapeños, lime, salt, peper and bone broth.
Cooking it down in the pressure cooker for about 50 minutes until it falls apart and can be easily shredded with a fork. 

Throw it into some corn tortillas, onto some greens or with some rice. 

First time I've gotten away from the grill in months now. Had to switch it up a little.


----------



## Freakmidd

The whole family came out to dinner tonight for my Birthday..




Good times!


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> The whole family came out to dinner tonight for my Birthday..
> 
> View attachment 23739
> 
> 
> Good times!


Happy birthday.


----------



## GSgator

Chicken Ramen


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> Happy birthday.


Thanks gator


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## JuiceTrain

Happy bDay Freakz


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> Happy bDay Freakz


Thanks Juice


----------



## GSgator

Meat loaf/mash potatoes


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> Meat loaf/mash potatoes


One of my all time favourites right there..


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## TODAY

Sweet potato and tamarind curry stew (thickened with Greek yoghurt) with tilapia and roasted veg


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> Sweet potato and tamarind curry stew (thickened with Greek yoghurt) with tilapia and roasted veg



I'd put that on a sub roll w/some cheese and toast it in the oven...


----------



## Freakmidd

Edit: A little bit of tail.. 😋


----------



## Freakmidd

Wally Parr .. best honey sausage in the region.


----------



## BayOne

With a little luck I'll be cooking up my Omaha Steaks order this weekend

8 (5 oz.) Air-Chilled Boneless Chicken Breasts
4 (6 oz.) Marinated Salmon Fillets
8 (6 oz.) Omaha Steaks Burgers
8 (6 oz.) Boneless Pork Chops
4 (5 oz.) Butcher's Cut Top Sirloins
4 (4 oz.) Caramel Apple Tartlets
1 (3.1 oz. jar) Omaha Steaks Seasoning
1 (2.45 oz. jar) Garlic & Herb Rub


----------



## Stickler

I never turn down a free meal!


----------



## GSgator

…..


----------



## Stickler

5 meatballs, 2 chicken breats, vegetable medley


----------



## Swiper.

damn! I haven’t been keeping up with this thread. Tapatalk is not giving me any notifications for the past month. I still get no notifications on anything. it sucks. I’m missing a lot. 
there’s some good looking food in here!













crab cake nuggets, red potatoes, 40 ounce tomahawk


----------



## Stickler

Sigh, actually ended up with 3!  Why do we torture ourselves?


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Stickler




----------



## GSgator

…..


----------



## Bomb10shell

I'm surprised I haven't seen this thread before now 🤩 I love all the food!


----------



## Signsin1

Meal prep...for just work today..


----------



## Signsin1

@Swiper. That tomahawk looks damn good!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Coach changed up the food this week and I'm not upset at all by the extras 🥰
200g jasmine rice 
150g chicken breast 
156g avocado 
G Hughes teriyaki and Melindas sweet thai chili


----------



## Signsin1

Dinner..a pile of protein and rice


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## DEADlifter

Yummy


----------



## Freakmidd

Lunch time..


----------



## Bomb10shell

Bulgogi marinated filet
Jasmine rice 
Red peppers
Green onion
Sriracha
Sesame seeds


----------



## Freakmidd

Fast fry rib eye..


----------



## Signsin1

Tomorrows meals during work


----------



## Dex

Signsin1 said:


> Tomorrows meals during work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24066


How much rice is that? I've been doing 1/2 cup cooked.


----------



## Stickler

When planning is shit, you're starving, and raid someone's leftovers.  Ate it all!


----------



## Signsin1

Dex said:


> How much rice is that? I've been doing 1/2 cup cooked


Its half a cup each


----------



## Send0

Bomb10shell said:


> Bulgogi marinated filet
> Jasmine rice
> Red peppers
> Green onion
> Sriracha
> Sesame seeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24063


I love making rice bowls. You can get pretty creative with them. I make a pretty tasty low cal/zero cal sauce I pour over everything once I have my bowl mixed up.

10g Sriracha
10g asian chili sauce
15g rice wine vinegar
15g soy sauce (either light or regular is fine)
15 - 20g lime juice
1 dropper of liquid sucralose (equivalent to 0.5 0.75 tablespoon of dry Splenda)

Optional (extra flavor) - 3g sesame seed oil


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> Lamb & Rice w/Peppers-n-Onions
> View attachment 23530


Bro that lamb looks terrible. How dare you disrespect my culture


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> Bro that lamb looks terrible. How dare you disrespect my culture



😭😭


----------



## Send0

Achillesking said:


> Bro that lamb looks terrible. How dare you disrespect my culture


He abuses food. Start looking out for all his food posts, you'll see. It's a damn travesty 😢

I give him crap all the time about it. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Achillesking

Send0 said:


> He abuses food. Start looking out for all his food posts, you'll see. It's a damn travesty 😢
> 
> I give him crap all the time about it. 🤣🤣🤣


I seen but to do that to lamb is sinful


----------



## JuiceTrain

Achillesking said:


> I seen but to do that to lamb is sinful



It's what's on the inside that counts....🥰


----------



## Bomb10shell

Send0 said:


> I love making rice bowls. You can get pretty creative with them. I make a pretty tasty low cal/zero cal sauce I pour over everything once I have my bowl mixed up.
> 
> 10g Sriracha
> 10g asian chili sauce
> 15g rice wine vinegar
> 15g soy sauce (either light or regular is fine)
> 15 - 20g lime juice
> 1 dropper of liquid sucralose (equivalent to 0.5 0.75 tablespoon of dry Splenda)
> 
> Optional (extra flavor) - 3g sesame seed oil


I'm drooling over the thought of this sauce now.

Rice or potato bowls are my current favorites.

Sometimes I'll do a quick Pickled veggies with rice vinegar and sambal oelek for extra fancy veggies.


----------



## Achillesking

JuiceTrain said:


> It's what's on the inside that counts....🥰


Man look buy some lamb rack coat in olive oil fresh garlic salt pepper oregano basil put in a tin pan cook for 45 mins at 375 thank me layer


----------



## Send0

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm drooling over the thought of this sauce now.
> 
> Rice or potato bowls are my current favorites.
> 
> Sometimes I'll do a quick Pickled veggies with rice vinegar and sambal oelek for extra fancy veggies.


Sambal oelek is actually what I use for the "Asian chili sauce" I listed in the ingredients. 😋


----------



## Send0

Achillesking said:


> Man look buy some lamb rack coat in olive oil fresh garlic salt pepper oregano basil put in a tin pan cook for 45 mins at 375 thank me layer


He will boil it, or steam it in a pan. He will not thank you later. 🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> He will boil it, or steam it in a pan. He will not thank you later. 🤣



And add store bought BBQ sauce 😄😄


----------



## Signsin1

Send0 said:


> I love making rice bowls. You can get pretty creative with them. I make a pretty tasty low cal/zero cal sauce I pour over everything once I have my bowl mixed up.
> 
> 10g Sriracha
> 10g asian chili sauce
> 15g rice wine vinegar
> 15g soy sauce (either light or regular is fine)
> 15 - 20g lime juice
> 1 dropper of liquid sucralose (equivalent to 0.5 0.75 tablespoon of dry Splenda)
> 
> Optional (extra flavor) - 3g sesame seed oil


You ever get those rice bowls from Pollo tropical? I eat a few of these a week..lol


----------



## Send0

Signsin1 said:


> You ever get those rice bowls from Pollo tropical? I eat a few of these a week..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24090


We don't have that chain where I'm at.

Besides, I rarely eat out for these types of meals. I can usually make a healthier, tastier version with a much larger serving size for the same amount of calories or less.

Only time I go out to eat these days is if I'm going to some high end restaurant. I'm boring 😅


----------



## Signsin1

Send0 said:


> We don't have that chain where I'm at.
> 
> Besides, I rarely eat out for these types of meals. I can usually make a healthier, tastier version with a much larger serving size for the same amount of calories or less.
> 
> Only time I go out to eat these days is if I'm going to some high end restaurant. I'm boring 😅


I hear ya there. I cook most of my food..Thats the only "fast food" Ill get. They just had to put one right by my damn house..lol..


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

I'm hungry as shit after flipping through this thread. And I just ate my ground turkey and rice. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter




----------



## Signsin1

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> I'm hungry as shit after flipping through this thread. And I just ate my ground turkey and rice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


Go eat some bananas...    And not to get off topic..I didnt get my damn banana last order


----------



## Freakmidd

Send0 said:


> I love making rice bowls. You can get pretty creative with them. I make a pretty tasty low cal/zero cal sauce I pour over everything once I have my bowl mixed up.
> 
> 10g Sriracha
> 10g asian chili sauce
> 15g rice wine vinegar
> 15g soy sauce (either light or regular is fine)
> 15 - 20g lime juice
> 1 dropper of liquid sucralose (equivalent to 0.5 0.75 tablespoon of dry Splenda)
> 
> Optional (extra flavor) - 3g sesame seed oil


Sounds good..

Until you add the sucralose.


----------



## Send0

Freakmidd said:


> Sounds good..
> 
> Until you add the sucralose.


Thats your preference. I have no concerns with sucralose for myself, and I like the taste over other artificial sweeteners.

If you don't like it, then swap in literally any sweetener you want. Honey? Go for it. Aspartame? I think it's disgusting but you do you. Melted brown sugar? Sure why not..


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> Thats your preference. I have no concerns with sucralose for myself, and I like the taste over other artificial sweeteners.
> 
> If you don't like it, then swap in literally any sweetener you want. Honey? Go for it. Aspartame? I think it's disgusting but you do you. Melted brown sugar? Sure why not..


Sucralose is the clearly the best choice for most applications.

Monk Fruit/erythritol works well for some stuff, too.

Aspartame and stevia are fucking gross and I instinctually distrust anybody who says otherwise.


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> Sucralose is the clearly the best choice for most applications.
> 
> Monk Fruit/erythritol works well for some stuff, too.
> 
> Aspartame and stevia are fucking gross and I instinctually distrust anybody who says otherwise.


That's how I feel about sucralose too. It's also how I feel about aspartame or stevia (disgusting).

I've never had monk fruit or erythritol. What does that taste like?


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> That's how I feel about sucralose too. It's also how I feel about aspartame or stevia (disgusting).
> 
> I've never had monk fruit or erythritol. What does that taste like?


It's a bit "sharper" on my palate than sucralose, but mostly quite similar.


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> It's a bit "sharper" on my palate than sucralose, but mostly quite similar.


How long do you think it will be before someone chimes in with "but cancer!"

Not to be confused with butt cancer.


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> How long do you think it will be before someone chimes in with "but cancer!"
> 
> Not to be confused with butt cancer.


I am eagerly anticipating the dumbshit to rain down upon us.


----------



## DEADlifter

butt cancer


----------



## DEADlifter

I also prefer sucralose


----------



## Freakmidd

Send0 said:


> Thats your preference. I have no concerns with sucralose for myself, and I like the taste over other artificial sweeteners.
> 
> If you don't like it, then swap in literally any sweetener you want. Honey? Go for it. Aspartame? I think it's disgusting but you do you. Melted brown sugar? Sure why not..


Wasn't trying to offend.

I'm gonna give it a try, just don't like artificial sweeteners..


----------



## Send0

Freakmidd said:


> Wasn't trying to offend.
> 
> I'm gonna give it a try, just don't like artificial sweeteners..


I know, and I replied with alternatives.

I don't care if people do or don't want to use artificial sweeteners. 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> I know, and I replied with alternatives.
> 
> I don't care if people do or don't want to use artificial sweeteners. 😂


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 24105


I actually like that stuff. Just not sure it would mix into a sauce very well since some the granules are so big.

Give it a try!


----------



## DEADlifter

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 24105


----------



## Bomb10shell

Coach said I needed more green things


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

Friday nights 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Sometimes you just need a cookie... still fit the macros even if it was bullshit calories. Delicious calories....


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> Sometimes you just need a cookie... still fit the macros even if it was bullshit calories. Delicious calories....
> View attachment 24169


I get so excited to eat this stuff then I feel terrible and regret it afterwards only to do it again 5 Days later


----------



## Bomb10shell

Achillesking said:


> I get so excited to eat this stuff then I feel terrible and regret it afterwards only to do it again 5 Days later


Good point. Weird work day, didn't get all my planned meals in then couldn't fit the volume necessary to hit the leftover macros so thankfully there were cookies in the house and 2 oreos got me within my ranges. Maybe I should have just skipped the calories for the night instead. Oh well, I ate em and I don't feel bad about it.... for now


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Sometimes you just need a cookie... still fit the macros even if it was bullshit calories. Delicious calories....
> View attachment 24169


I was wondering around my local Target the other day and discovered that they now devote damn-near an entire aisle to oreos of various and myriad flavors. When the fuck did they make all of these wild franken-oreos



Also are the carrot cake ones any good because It took a herculean effort to stop myself from buying every single package


----------



## Achillesking

TODAY said:


> I was wondering around my local Target the other day and discovered that they now devote damn-near an entire aisle to oreos of various and myriad flavors. When the fuck did they make all of these wild franken-oreos
> 
> 
> 
> Also are the carrot cake ones any good because It took a herculean effort to stop myself from buying every single package


They are ok . The peanut butter ones are good


----------



## TODAY

Achillesking said:


> They are ok . The peanut butter ones are good


Oh, fuck.

I didn't even see the peanut butter ones.


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> I was wondering around my local Target the other day and discovered that they now devote damn-near an entire aisle to oreos of various and myriad flavors. When the fuck did they make all of these wild franken-oreos
> 
> 
> 
> Also are the carrot cake ones any good because It took a herculean effort to stop myself from buying every single package


Can't answer on carrot cake but the super fudge dark chocolate double chocolaty chocolate ones are great. I cant remember what they are really called. To the tune of me binging an entire package of them in a matter of hours after my first competition. 

Oreos have been banned in my vicinity since then, so keep an eye on my food posts the next few days because I might have just set myself on a terrible downward spiral.....


----------



## TODAY

I put some research in and discovered this:


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> I put some research in and discovered this:


🤢


----------



## Achillesking

TODAY said:


> Oh, fuck.
> 
> I didn't even see the peanut butter ones.


Yea man they don't play. If you could eat just one n stop I'll give you my Cadillac


----------



## Achillesking

Bomb10shell said:


> Good point. Weird work day, didn't get all my planned meals in then couldn't fit the volume necessary to hit the leftover macros so thankfully there were cookies in the house and 2 oreos got me within my ranges. Maybe I should have just skipped the calories for the night instead. Oh well, I ate em and I don't feel bad about it.... for now


Yea well I'm eating a lot more then 2 lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Achillesking said:


> Yea well I'm eating a lot more then 2 lol


Any other day.... me too. New macros from coach have me so full though. And I had a weird carb pile up at the end of the day because my planning and work didn't play nice together. Meals got skipped, piles of macros happened....oreos seemed like a good fill in at the time 😅


----------



## Stickler

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> I'm hungry as shit after flipping through this thread. And I just ate my ground turkey and rice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


Yeah, this thread will do it to ya.  I don't even know why I torture myself.  I just KEEP coming back.  Then, I'm hungry all over again.


----------



## GSgator

Down almost 5ib under 2 weeks.


----------



## Tisatix

TODAY said:


> I put some research in and discovered this:


Wasabi oreos what theee


----------



## Stickler

TODAY said:


> I put some research in and discovered this:


Such a disgrace. Nasty fking shit right there


----------



## Tisatix

Stickler said:


> Such a disgrace. Nasty fking shit right there



You guys remember this? Straight up vile




And yes, mac and cheese ice cream is a real thing. Just nawwww


----------



## Stickler

Tisatix said:


> You guys remember this? Straight up vile
> 
> View attachment 24177
> 
> 
> And yes, mac and cheese ice cream is a real thing. Just nawwww
> 
> View attachment 24178


Yeah, fk that shit too.  Killed my appetite, thank God. Now I can go to sleep. 

..I hate this thread


----------



## Tisatix

Stickler said:


> Yeah, fk that shit too.  Killed my appetite, thank God. Now I can go to sleep.
> 
> ..I hate this thread


HAHAHA, my bad bro. Glad I could keep ya in a deficit , though


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

Bomb10shell said:


> Sometimes you just need a cookie... still fit the macros even if it was bullshit calories. Delicious calories....
> View attachment 24169


Did you try the firework oreos yet? They have pop rocks in them 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> Did you try the firework oreos yet? They have pop rocks in them
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


WTF kinda planet do we live on. Omg.  Original,  double stuffed, vanilla. All the other options are designed to turn you into Communist.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

GSgator said:


> Down almost 5ib under 2 weeks.


Back in the day used to live off of chicken breast in a can. Now the thought brings me back to the smell and I'm picturing the gelatinous goo inside the can. Gonna puke right quick. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

My go to meal 3-4 times a day. 10 raw ounces ground turkey and 100 grams of rice. And Frank's red hot 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> My go to meal 3-4 times a day. 10 raw ounces ground turkey and 100 grams of rice. And Frank's red hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24183
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


That looks good do you season the ground turnkey? I’m struggling to keep my fats in check due to all the red meat I eat.


----------



## Signsin1

Todays meals


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

GSgator said:


> That looks good do you season the ground turnkey? I’m struggling to keep my fats in check due to all the red meat I eat.


Honestly I couldn't eat it plain. I simply started adding pink Himalayan salt and pepper and I can't stop eating it now. Just that made all the difference. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

Signsin1 said:


> Todays meals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24189


Do you reheat the chicken ??

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> Do you reheat the chicken ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


I do..i usually cut it up and mix it in the rice to reheat..Not as good when first cooked, but not bad


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

Signsin1 said:


> I do..i usually cut it up and mix it in the rice to reheat..Not as good when first cooked, but not bad


Ugh I have the biggest phobia with reheating chicken. I can't do it. I'll eat it cold before I reheat it. And even rice have to have it fresh from the rice cooker. Have the luxury of having one at work so I'm lucky. Rice grows bacteria pretty quickly. Since I started with fresh rice it really helped my digestion problems. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

1 cup oats 
200 grams of egg whites 
1 scoop vanilla whey protein 
10 grams collagen 
Banana 
Cinnamon


----------



## GSgator

GSgator said:


> 1 cup oats
> 200 grams of egg whites
> 1 scoop vanilla whey protein
> 10 grams collagen
> Banana
> Cinnamon


Thanks for the recommendation @Send0 of cooking the egg whites in the oatmeal it’s a game changer 👍. It’s adds the volume I need to stay full longer .I was literally staving shortly after eating my plain oatmeal and whole eggs


----------



## Signsin1

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> Ugh I have the biggest phobia with reheating chicken. I can't do it. I'll eat it cold before I reheat it. And even rice have to have it fresh from the rice cooker. Have the luxury of having one at work so I'm lucky. Rice grows bacteria pretty quickly. Since I started with fresh rice it really helped my digestion problems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


I hear ya..Lol..I do eat the chicken cold often and throw the rice out if im to full..Ill mix a little bbq sauce in the rice if I do.. Generally I dont have any divestion problems


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> Thanks for the recommendation @Send0 of cooking the egg whites in the oatmeal it’s a game changer 👍. It’s adds the volume I need to stay full longer .I was literally staving shortly after eating my plain oatmeal and whole eggs


How do you like the texture it makes? I dig the extra creaminess it adds.

If you ever crave chocolate, then mix in 20g of Hershey zero syrup. It tastes great, and goes great with both banana and the cinnamon.


----------



## GSgator

The texture is right up my alley I love it .


----------



## GSgator

15oz filet mignon happy birthday to me lol.


----------



## Signsin1

Almost grill time.. 4th of July weekend..  A big steak is what I need..

@GSgator  Happy Birthday!  Your pic has the three things that goes the best together..taters, broccoli and beef.. Always my go to when I eat a steak


----------



## Freakmidd

GSgator said:


> 15oz filet mignon happy birthday to me lol.


Happy birthday buddy.


----------



## GSgator

Thanks guys.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Stickler

Meal prep for the new diet. Starting with the grill.


----------



## GSgator

Stickler said:


> Meal prep for the new diet. Starting with the grill.
> 
> View attachment 24263


 I forgot to defrost all my meat for today fuck. I just thru it outside but it’s cloudy and in the 50’s


----------



## Freakmidd

Bbq pork chops..


----------



## GSgator

Couple days of food prep for the work day


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

GSgator said:


> 15oz filet mignon happy birthday to me lol.


Hope you have a good birthday brother. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

Signsin1 said:


> Almost grill time.. 4th of July weekend.. A big steak is what I need..
> 
> @GSgator Happy Birthday! Your pic has the three things that goes the best together..taters, broccoli and beef.. Always my go to when I eat a steak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24226


That looks like a poor man's ribeye. Aka a chuck roast. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 24255


Corn on the cob is one of my favorite things about summer. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> That looks like a poor man's ribeye. Aka a chuck roast. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


lol. Chuck roast my ass!


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Rainy morning on the farm. To to re fuel.....


----------



## Bomb10shell

Birthday breakfast


----------



## GSgator

Bomb10shell said:


> Birthday breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24296


Happy birthday


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Bomb10shell said:


> Birthday breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24296



Happy birthday!


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Birthday breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24296


I hate you. Happy birthday.


----------



## Freakmidd

Bomb10shell said:


> Birthday breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24296


Happy birthday!


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> Birthday breakfast


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Stickler

Snack #1:  chicken, asparagus, 1 cup of half cut strawberries. Got a late start on meals today.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

Signsin1 said:


> lol. Chuck roast my ass!


What is it then 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> What is it then
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk



That is the Chuck end of a rib eye. The loin end is closest to the striploin.  The Chuck end is the best part of a ribeye.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> What is it then
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk



That "cap" you see, above that chunk of fat is the best part and will absolutely melt!


----------



## Signsin1

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> What is it then
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


I got two ribeyes cut thick from the butcher at Publix..they didnt have any decent thick steaks


----------



## Signsin1

Human_Backhoe said:


> That is the Chuck end of a rib eye. The loin end is closest to the striploin.  The Chuck end is the best part of a ribeye.


And it was damn good too! My brother got the second one


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Signsin1 said:


> And it was damn good too! My brother got the second one



Because of that "cap" I honestly buy the first 6" of the Chuck. 

I was a butcher for a decade and and a cattle rancher...... Half the price for double the quality


----------



## Freakmidd

Human_Backhoe said:


> That is the Chuck end of a rib eye. The loin end is closest to the striploin.  The Chuck end is the best part of a ribeye.


The rib eye being my favourite cut.. I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

I don’t know man. I’ve had the plenty of chucks and plenty of ribeyes. I don’t think anything beats a ribeye. Especially from Sam’s club. Their ribeyes are on point !


----------



## Human_Backhoe

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> I don’t know man. I’ve had the plenty of chucks and plenty of ribeyes. I don’t think anything beats a ribeye. Especially from Sam’s club. Their ribeyes are on point !



For sure. You realize the difference between ribeye and Chuck is just the thickness of the knife.


----------



## Signsin1

Human_Backhoe said:


> Because of that "cap" I honestly buy the first 6" of the Chuck.
> 
> I was a butcher for a decade and and a cattle rancher...... Half the price for double the quality


I didnt know that..Ill remember that next time i go get a cut


----------



## Stickler

Today's meals (other than last snack) per the coach's orders. Lol


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Boring but filling, lamb, turkey and rice


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 24336


What am I looking at


----------



## GSgator

Dinner


----------



## Freakmidd

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What am I looking at


Potato & cheese perogies garnished with bacon and fried onions.. sour cream on the side.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Freakmidd said:


> Potato & cheese perogies garnished with bacon and fried onions.. sour cream on the side.


I thought it was some type of dumpling... or medium rare chicken lol


----------



## Stickler

Snack #1:  4oz chicken, asparagus,  strawberries


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

Freakmidd said:


> Potato & cheese perogies garnished with bacon and fried onions.. sour cream on the side.


That sounds ridiculously amazing right now. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

GSgator said:


> Dinner


At least take it out of the can lol 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

Sometimes you just gotta pound your meat!


----------



## Signsin1

Protein for the next couple days


----------



## iGone

Wife's prepping for a shindig


----------



## Bomb10shell

Dinner 🤩


----------



## TODAY

Moroccan-syle chickpeas w/ roasted veg and tilapia


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

TODAY said:


> Moroccan-syle chickpeas w/ roasted veg and tilapia


I'm not a huge fish guy. But this looks and sounds interesting. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd

Good ol rib eye..


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Steak and corn on the cob today, steak is marinating.
Gorgeous day here in NH by the pool.
Hot wife in bikini, relaxing (w/ some nude cardio later w/ her)...


----------



## Signsin1

Some of tomorrows protein


----------



## Signsin1

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Steak and corn on the cob today, steak is marinating.
> Gorgeous day here in NH by the pool.
> Hot wife in bikini, relaxing (w/ some nude cardio later w/ her)...


lol..Pics or it didnt happen...

Hell yeah, nude cardio.. The Pool-Side Pelvic Thrusters


----------



## TODAY

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> I'm not a huge fish guy. But this looks and sounds interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


I'm still fine-tuning the recipe, but it's pretty goddamn tasty.

As served, the macros were roughly:

55g protein
75g carbs
10g fat
15g fiber


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

Beef. It's what's for dinner. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton

Cooked up some picanha tonight.  My girlfriend is Brazilian so I've been cooking a lot of tapioca crepes for breakfast, mandioca (like potatoes, but I really love the taste more), and trying to figure out churrasco.  I'm not good at grilling.  I only just started actually cooking in any capacity this year after nearly a lifetime of eating frozen food and chasing convenience.  Granted, I did try and eat healthy within those constraints (like sticking to the "healthy" frozen foods like Amy's), but it had its toll over the long-term.

Anyway, I've kind of gotten down the time needed (and have also gotten decent at the "touch test") to get a good medium rare without cutting into it to check, but for some reason the picahna was kind of tough.  Kind of confused me.  Not sure if it was just an old cow or what.


----------



## TODAY

beefnewton said:


> Cooked up some picanha tonight.  My girlfriend is Brazilian so I've been cooking a lot of tapioca crepes for breakfast, mandioca (like potatoes, but I really love the taste more), and trying to figure out churrasco.  I'm not good at grilling.  I only just started actually cooking in any capacity this year after nearly a lifetime of eating frozen food and chasing convenience.  Granted, I did try and eat healthy within those constraints (like sticking to the "healthy" frozen foods like Amy's), but it had its toll over the long-term.
> 
> Anyway, I've kind of gotten down the time needed (and have also gotten decent at the "touch test") to get a good medium rare without cutting into it to check, but for some reason the picahna was kind of tough.  Kind of confused me.  Not sure if it was just an old cow or what.


You'll often see picanha referred to as "top sirloin cap" or "culotte". Are you grilling it with or without the fat cap?


----------



## Stickler

TODAY said:


> You'll often see picanha referred to as "top sirloin cap" or "culotte".


Learn some new shit every day round here!


----------



## beefnewton

TODAY said:


> You'll often see picanha referred to as "top sirloin cap" or "culotte". Are you grilling it with or without the fat cap?



The ones we buy have the fat cap intact, but I will say that Publix does trim it a bit.  The ones from Costco are fully intact.  This was one from Publix.  You think that was it?  I haven't grilled enough between the two to notice, but I will say every one from Costco has been perfect.


----------



## TODAY

beefnewton said:


> The ones we buy have the fat cap intact, but I will say that Publix does trim it a bit.  The ones from Costco are fully intact.  This was one from Publix.  You think that was it?  I haven't grilled enough between the two to notice, but I will say every one from Costco has been perfect.


Eh, it could be.

It's a pretty lean cut with the fat cap removed, which will generally make it less forgiving and often leads to a tougher end product if your temps aren't spot on..

You could try scoring the fat cap before grilling so that the fat runs down into the meat.

That's about all the advice I can give with my limited knowledge. I know we've got some legit grill ninjas around here who probably know a hell of a lot more than I do.


----------



## Freakmidd

beefnewton said:


> Cooked up some picanha tonight.  My girlfriend is Brazilian so I've been cooking a lot of tapioca crepes for breakfast, mandioca (like potatoes, but I really love the taste more), and trying to figure out churrasco.  I'm not good at grilling.  I only just started actually cooking in any capacity this year after nearly a lifetime of eating frozen food and chasing convenience.  Granted, I did try and eat healthy within those constraints (like sticking to the "healthy" frozen foods like Amy's), but it had its toll over the long-term.
> 
> Anyway, I've kind of gotten down the time needed (and have also gotten decent at the "touch test") to get a good medium rare without cutting into it to check, but for some reason the picahna was kind of tough.  Kind of confused me.  Not sure if it was just an old cow or what.


I do a lot of grilling, and like anything.. you will get better with experience so keep at it.
As far as "touch test" goes don't be afraid to use a quick read thermometer, it will help you accurately get that "feel" down.. without having to cut into it.
Also always pull it a few degrees early and let the meat rest after cooking.. it allows the juices to redistribute and the temp will rise 5-10 degrees while resting.


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 24476
> View attachment 24477


Nice bread pits


----------



## beefnewton

I can't tell if that's mayo or tahini.  Please say it's tahini.  Otherwise, gross.  Already got yumyum or something on that sushi.


----------



## Bomb10shell

beefnewton said:


> I can't tell if that's mayo or tahini.  Please say it's tahini.  Otherwise, gross.  Already got yumyum or something on that sushi.


Kewpie on the sushi and habanero lime kewpie sauce on the buns.


----------



## beefnewton




----------



## TODAY

beefnewton said:


> I can't tell if that's mayo or tahini.  Please say it's tahini.  Otherwise, gross.  Already got yumyum or something on that sushi.


Tahini is good




But what sort of fucking monster is out here spraying it on sushi


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Tahini is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what sort of fucking monster is out here spraying it on sushi


I also wondered this....


----------



## Signsin1

Couple of NY Strippers


----------



## beefnewton

TODAY said:


> Tahini is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what sort of fucking monster is out here spraying it on sushi





Bomb10shell said:


> I also wondered this....



Oh I just meant the tacos.  They had a Greek vibe to them.  Both meals looked delicious, aside from the mayo.  I just have an irrational aversion to it.  I used to love sushi a lot more then one day just stopped liking it so much.  Yellowtail/Hamachi is my second favorite.  My favorite is Ankimo/Monkfish Liver, but I just can't find it anywhere anymore.


----------



## Bomb10shell

beefnewton said:


> Oh I just meant the tacos.  They had a Greek vibe to them.  Both meals looked delicious, aside from the mayo.  I just have an irrational aversion to it.  I used to love sushi a lot more then one day just stopped liking it so much.  Yellowtail/Hamachi is my second favorite.  My favorite is Ankimo/Monkfish Liver, but I just can't find it anywhere anymore.


Greek would have been good, but it was actually more like carnitas. 

I'm actually not a big fish person, as in I can't stand it, but for some reason yellowtail and ahi are delicious. Very rare occasions a smoked salmon is acceptable too.


----------



## Stickler

When London Broil is the only thing within your budget, you tenderize the shit out of it and cut it thin.  1.5lbs of yum with another 3lbs in the freezer. 

Love grilling at 9am.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Taco rice bowl


----------



## TODAY

Stickler said:


> When London Broil is the only thing within your budget, you tenderize the shit out of it and cut it thin.  1.5lbs of yum with another 3lbs in the freezer.
> 
> Love grilling at 9am.
> 
> View attachment 24593


Do you have a crockpot?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Grilled Filet 
Blue cheese
Broccoli
Giant red potato


----------



## Stickler

TODAY said:


> Do you have a crockpot?


I do. No, it's not for sale and this is not a source board.


----------



## TODAY

Stickler said:


> I do. No, it's not for sale and this is not a source board.


come on bro i got roids to trade


----------



## Stickler

TODAY said:


> come on bro i got roids to trade


Sorry,  I only take protien and creatine, along with a super pre-workout for energy. I saw Ben Affleck in a special once and his rage was roidy. Roids are bad kind sir.


----------



## DEADlifter




----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## Bomb10shell

Today was one giant WTF... so fuck it, margaritas for dinner 🍸🍸


----------



## hard_gains

Minute steaks with Lipton seasoned baked potato. And of course some greens.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Signsin1

quick breakfast. ...no, not the eggos..lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Grilled ham n cheese


----------



## Freakmidd

The broccoli spent a little to much time on the grill.. but good nonetheless.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas

Freakmidd said:


> The broccoli spent a little to much time on the grill.. but good nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 25186


Nothing beats a nice grilled meal on a paper plate. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

Fuck it, I caved on my diet. I NEEDED a cheat!




So I added two packets of Splenda to my cigarette. ..   no, definitely ate that oh so glorious snickers.  AAAND,  I'm still down another 1.5lbs!


----------



## Freakmidd

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> Nothing beats a nice grilled meal on a paper plate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


Dispose of plate in fire when done.. no dishes to wash is a good thing.


----------



## Freakmidd

Another one for the paper plate collection..


----------



## beefnewton

Party Fowl.  Chicken quesadilla and a bushwhacker.  My one bad meal a week.


----------



## Stickler

Time to get to work:


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Meat and cast iron! 




Breakfast of champions


----------



## Freakmidd

Human_Backhoe said:


> Meat and cast iron!
> 
> View attachment 25270
> 
> 
> Breakfast of champions



I love cast iron for a good sear.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Post Leg day "chimi steak" Sammich. And an arepa but I ate it too fast for a picture..


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Freakmidd said:


> I love cast iron for a good sear.



For my 1" or less steaks I always use over the BBQ.  The quick, fast and always the perfect sear


----------



## LowJak99

Day 9 on new eating plan. It’s working. Zero shit. Zero cheats.
Weight 245lbs. Age 41. 6’3 1/2
Body fat 20%. Dexascan next.
Worked out whole life but time to go all out. 

Goal: reach all natural peak my genetics allow my old ass to get. Then entertain pro card, etc.

Meal 1 Orgain, cumin and 1/2 c
oatmeal
Meal 2 6 eggs sweet potato coconut oil and 5 strawberries
Meal 3 6oz meat, cup veggie and 1/2 cup oatmeal
Meal 4 - meat and cup veggie
Meal 5 - meat and cup veggie

Workout weights 6 days cardio 7
Sleep 7-8 hours
Lots of water


----------



## Stickler

A few days worth pee pee cologne


----------



## RiR0

LowJak99 said:


> Day 9 on new eating plan. It’s working. Zero shit. Zero cheats.
> Weight 245lbs. Age 41. 6’3 1/2
> Body fat 20%. Dexascan next.
> Worked out whole life but time to go all out.
> 
> Goal: reach all natural peak my genetics allow my old ass to get. Then entertain pro card, etc.
> 
> Meal 1 Orgain, cumin and 1/2 c
> oatmeal
> Meal 2 6 eggs sweet potato coconut oil and 5 strawberries
> Meal 3 6oz meat, cup veggie and 1/2 cup oatmeal
> Meal 4 - meat and cup veggie
> Meal 5 - meat and cup veggie
> 
> Workout weights 6 days cardio 7
> Sleep 7-8 hours
> Lots of water


 Have you ever competed?


----------



## IronSoul

RiR0 said:


> Have you ever competed?



Says he Is 41 in that post brotha man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0

IronSoul said:


> Says he Is 41 in that post brotha man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw that. I edited it. 
He’s 41 over 20% bf talking about trying for a pro card. 
I’m wondering if he’s ever competed? 
Not great stats to be that old at that height/wt/bf


----------



## IronSoul

RiR0 said:


> Saw that. I edited it.
> He’s 41 over 20% bf talking about trying for a pro card.
> I’m wondering if he’s ever competed?
> Not great stats to be that old at that height/wt/bf



I’m curious as well, and with the all natural approach. I’d like to hear more too. Pro cards definitely aren’t handed out or easy to achieve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

IronSoul said:


> I’m curious as well, and with the all natural approach. I’d like to hear more too. Pro cards definitely aren’t handed out or easy to achieve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got 3 of them and I'm fat as fuck. Let's see..
1 for Pro Bass shops, 1 for ProRenter at Blockbuster Video, and 1 for Professional Security Guard Instructor. ...  wait, 4!!  Insurance producer license. 

I'm a regular damn Master of the Universe!


----------



## Freakmidd

1 pork.. 1 chicken..


----------



## Stickler

7:30 am.
Egg whites cooking ✅
Oatmeal cooking check ✅
Steak for prep ✅
-- not a bad start to the day


----------



## Stickler

Stickler said:


> 7:30 am.
> Egg whites cooking ✅
> Oatmeal cooking check ✅
> Steak for prep ✅
> -- not a bad start to the day
> View attachment 25440


Forgot rice in that pot. Not enough coffee apparently


----------



## IronSoul

Stickler said:


> Forgot rice in that pot. Not enough coffee apparently



Get after it brother. You’ve been on point with your shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

I know I'm repetitive because my diet hasn't changed in a month, so until it does, this will be my last food post (yeah, probably not).

My favorite meal of the day. Strawberries are like a dessert and the only thing I used to love that was strawberry were shakes and ice cream. Now? Wish I could eat em' all.


----------



## IronSoul

Stickler said:


> I know I'm repetitive because my diet hasn't changed in a month, so until it does, this will be my last food post (yeah, probably not).
> 
> My favorite meal of the day. Strawberries are like a dessert and the only thing I used to love that was strawberry were shakes and ice cream. Now? Wish I could eat em' all.
> View attachment 25454



Is that chicken breast beside it? I feel you, I love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

IronSoul said:


> Is that chicken breast beside it? I feel you, I love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. 4oz of chicken breast, 1 cup cut strawberries, and asparagus. It's my 1st "snack " before lunch.


----------



## Signsin1

Dinner - 70grams of Egg White Protein.. Just over 320 grams on the day

If im tired and not that hungry for dinner.. Egg Whites it is


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Dinner - 70grams of Egg White Protein.. Just over 320 grams on the day
> 
> If im tired and not that hungry for dinner.. Egg Whites it is
> 
> 
> View attachment 25547


*sigh* I miss egg whites. Never thought I'd say that, but here we are.


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> *sigh* I miss egg whites. Never thought I'd say that, but here we are.


Good at dinner time when you are behind on your daily protein intake and tired.. lol..Which is often for me


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Good at dinner time when you are behind on your daily protein intake and tired.. lol..Which is often for me


Agreed. But egg whites make me feel like I've got broken glass in my joints, so no more eggs for me 😪

I used to make this egg white "pancake" with cinnamon and vanilla. Topped with sf syrup. Oh it was amazing 😋


----------



## Signsin1

The whole bag is 110 grams of Protein & 770 calories..

Fuck it.. It's Friday...Im going pig the whole bag down


----------



## Freakmidd

Farm fresh corn and one of my favourite meals..


----------



## IronSoul

Had some Bison sirloins tonight. Fucking amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

6 egg whites 1 whole egg with turkey bacon sprinkles and chicken sausage.


----------



## IronSoul

GSgator said:


> 6 egg whites 1 whole egg with turkey bacon sprinkles and chicken sausage.



How is the chicken sausage? I’ve never had it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

IronSoul said:


> How is the chicken sausage? I’ve never had it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really enjoy it also there not much of a difference in taste from the pork sausage.


----------



## Bomb10shell

GSgator said:


> 6 egg whites 1 whole egg with turkey bacon sprinkles and chicken sausage.


Where do you get your chicken sausage from?


----------



## GSgator

Bomb10shell said:


> Where do you get your chicken sausage from?


Costco. I’ll take pictures of the package when I get more today.


----------



## Stickler

Same prep, just another Saturday night. 
Steak, chicken, rice, asparagus. 

Finally got timing where I can do it all at once!


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Where do you get your chicken sausage from?


There are some _excellent_ chicken sausages out there now.

I usually get mine from a local butcher, but I also like Aidell's, Applegate, and Boar's Head.


----------



## GSgator

Stickler said:


> Same prep, just another Saturday night.
> Steak, chicken, rice, asparagus.
> 
> Finally got timing where I can do it all at once!
> View attachment 25623


This last week I’ve taken out my oatmeal and rice I’m yielding good results but my energy levels have crashed. It was a experiment I was trying to see if I could do low carbs all week and that’s a big negative.


----------



## IronSoul

TODAY said:


> There are some _excellent_ chicken sausages out there now.
> 
> I usually get mine from a local butcher, but I also like Aidell's, Applegate, and Boar's Head.



I love boars head stuff. I’ll have to keep an eye out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

GSgator said:


> This last week I’ve taken out my oatmeal and rice I’m yielding good results but my energy levels have crashed. It was a experiment I was trying to see if I could do low carbs all week and that’s a big negative.



Did you increase fats? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

IronSoul said:


> Did you increase fats?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I switched over to more lean meats and cut out most of the red meat you think fats could help with the energy levels.


----------



## IronSoul

Tonight’s strip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton

Still learning.  More picanha.


----------



## IronSoul

beefnewton said:


> Still learning. More picanha.
> 
> View attachment 25629



Looks tasty man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

GSgator said:


> This last week I’ve taken out my oatmeal and rice I’m yielding good results but my energy levels have crashed. It was a experiment I was trying to see if I could do low carbs all week and that’s a big negative.


Yeah man, I just realized the past month I've been eating HALF of what I was supposed to for my oatmeal. Fuck, no wonder I had no morning energy for the gym. Wtf.


----------



## IronSoul

GSgator said:


> No I switched over to more lean meats and cut out most of the red meat you think fats could help with the energy levels.



Yeah definitely if you’re lowering carbs like that. Just try to get mostly unsaturated fats in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

Trying this low carb run again with higher fats lol still need to go buy some avocados for my morning meal.


----------



## IronSoul

GSgator said:


> Trying this low carb run again with higher fats lol still need to go buy some avocados for my morning meal.



There you go man. Looks good. You’ll see a big difference adding fats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

GSgator said:


> Trying this low carb run again with higher fats lol still need to go buy some avocados for my morning meal.


Shit looks banging!  I just ate like an hour ago and this thread makes me starving EVERY time I read it. I literally torture myself daily.


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## Stickler

I needed a mood changer. They stopped making these,  so when I saw them, I bought the last 4 in the store. Saving for cheat days:


----------



## Bomb10shell

I wanted to hate not having rice for this meal. But I don't...


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> I wanted to hate not having rice for this meal. But I don't...
> View attachment 25757


That's it!! Someone photoshop a chaco taco on the chair of my dads pool. Now THAT'S heavenly. Good job your ankle lines. They are improving


----------



## beefnewton




----------



## Bomb10shell

two meat patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed (rice). Plus tomatoes...


----------



## IronSoul

beefnewton said:


> View attachment 25762
> 
> View attachment 25763



What are on top of those bro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> two meat patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed (rice). Plus tomatoes...
> 
> View attachment 25799



This looks so good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> This looks so good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was phenomenal. Needs more pickles but dang... next time I'll try it with some air fried potatoes


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> It was phenomenal. Needs more pickles but dang... next time I'll try it with some air fried potatoes



Hell yeah. That would be amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> two meat patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed (rice). Plus tomatoes...
> 
> View attachment 25799


I originally thought you were quoting McDonald's until I actually LOOKED at the ingredients in the bowl. 

Gotta admit your meals all look pretty on point and tasty.


----------



## beefnewton

IronSoul said:


> What are on top of those bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sliced up garlic.  I love garlic way too much.  I'll slice some up and even add it raw to cottage cheese.  When I cook salmon from a frozen state, it takes more time and allows the garlic to blacken and crisp.. tastes a lot better.  I thought I was being proactive and set those out to fully thaw before cooking... ended up not being my best.


----------



## IronSoul

beefnewton said:


> Sliced up garlic. I love garlic way too much. I'll slice some up and even add it raw to cottage cheese. When I cook salmon from a frozen state, it takes more time and allows the garlic to blacken and crisp.. tastes a lot better. I thought I was being proactive and set those out to fully thaw before cooking... ended up not being my best.



Damnnnn I bet that was good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Stickler said:


> I originally thought you were quoting McDonald's until I actually LOOKED at the ingredients in the bowl.
> 
> Gotta admit your meals all look pretty on point and tasty.


It is the big Mac song though, so you're not wrong


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> It is the big Mac song though, so you're not wrong



Lmao i love that song. When I played college baseball, we pulled up to McDonald’s after practice and I recited the whole damn thing in the drive thru 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 25824



Yassssss queen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton

Cilantro Lime Chicken on  Tapioca Crepe

493 cal
10g fat
71g carb
31g protein


----------



## Signsin1




----------



## IronSoul

Signsin1 said:


> View attachment 25907



Yummm nice cuts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd

Theres a family butcher shop by my trailer that makes these burger patties with (fresh/local) lean ground beef and bacon.. served with (local) farm fresh sweet corn and potato/egg salad.

Fyi: gonna be eating a lot of corn.. I love it, so I take advantage when it's fresh.


----------



## IronSoul

Freakmidd said:


> Theres a family butcher shop by my trailer that makes these burger patties with (fresh/local) lean ground beef and bacon.. served with (local) farm fresh sweet corn and potato/egg salad.
> 
> Fyi: gonna be eating a lot of corn.. I love it, so I take advantage when it's fresh.
> 
> View attachment 25910



Nothing better than fresh and local. Awesome it’s so close to you. I miss growing a lot of my own shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Some Caribbean jerk chicken thighs and seasoned sweet potato fries 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton

With Humapro.

0 cal
0 carb
0 fat
25g protein

Didn't happen if I don't log it.


----------



## IronSoul

beefnewton said:


> With Humapro.
> 
> 0 cal
> 0 carb
> 0 fat
> 25g protein
> 
> Didn't happen if I don't log it.
> 
> View attachment 25983



Lmao I love you dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadlift666

Lately I've been eating a lot of braised pork. Sick of chicken and beef.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## IronSoul

Just grilled some wings and made em Cajun. Yummm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

Missed breakfast so added greens to my lunch.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Bomb10shell

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 26148


This looks so good right now


----------



## LowJak99

RiR0 said:


> Have you ever competed?


No. I’ve never competed.


----------



## LowJak99

RiR0 said:


> Saw that. I edited it.
> He’s 41 over 20% bf talking about trying for a pro card.
> I’m wondering if he’s ever competed?
> Not great stats to be that old at that height/wt/bf


----------



## LowJak99

LowJak99 said:


> View attachment 26150


That’s me as of Tuesday. Since July 14th eating well, I’ve dropped 5lbs. Onward and upward! I’m not doing this to compete, I’m doing this to WIN it all.


----------



## LowJak99

my juice boxes arrives in about a week. Then will repost progress in about 2 months.


----------



## LowJak99

RiR0 said:


> Saw that. I edited it.
> He’s 41 over 20% bf talking about trying for a pro card.
> I’m wondering if he’s ever competed?
> Not great stats to be that old at that height/wt/bf


🥱


----------



## RiR0

LowJak99 said:


> 🥱


Yawn? Okay. You barely have any muscle. You’re 41 and talking about a pro card


----------



## RiR0

LowJak99 said:


> View attachment 26150


About 20% and you’d look like a concentration camp survivor stage lean


----------



## TODAY

LowJak99 said:


> View attachment 26150


Where did your legs go?


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> Where did your legs go?


Where did any muscle go?
And what does he think will happen in 2 months


----------



## Signsin1

RiR0 said:


> Where did any muscle go?
> And what does he think will happen in 2 months


Does @Valdosta have a twin? Same looks and fucked up goals


----------



## LowJak99

Y’all are all a bunch of doosh bags.


----------



## RiR0

LowJak99 said:


> Y’all are all a bunch of doosh bags.


Sorry. Um good luck with that pro card and putting the cart before the horse and all that


----------



## Bomb10shell

Breakfast : mountain berry muffin + my usual protein coffee shake 




Dinner : Filet, loaded tater, green beans. Not sure what's up with my grill but it's not getting very hot so no beautiful grill marks and meatcrispies.


----------



## BRICKS

300 gm (cooked weight) white rice, 16 oz beef broccoli.  Post legs training.  In 2 hours 1/2 grilled chicken and 2 cups greek yogurt, then bed.


----------



## Bomb10shell

When you're getting ready for a funeral and nothing is acceptable, I guess you go back to your college roots...


----------



## Bomb10shell

Bomb10shell said:


> When you're getting ready for a funeral and nothing is acceptable, I guess you go back to your college roots...
> 
> View attachment 26290


Should have had Humapro... most disappointing Ramen ever


----------



## IronSoul

Some grilled BBQ chicken and cheese wraps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## JuiceTrain

😂😂😂
​



This was a quick snack during a 4hr Raid lol


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> 😂😂😂
> View attachment 26349​
> View attachment 26350
> 
> 
> This was a quick snack during a 4hr Raid lol


Juice man how ya been?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Freakmidd said:


> Juice man how ya been?



Sup Freaky,
Same ol'shxt bro...work, eatin' takeout in other ppls parkin' lot, stayin' away from main stream society, & just tryna stay afloat, nothin' special lol...You?


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> Sup Freaky,
> Same ol'shxt bro...work, eatin' takeout in other ppls parkin' lot, stayin' away from main stream society, & just tryna stay afloat, nothin' special lol...You?


Same here brother.. workin like a rented pack mule and trying to enjoy as much as possible of what little summer we see up here.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Freakmidd said:


> Same here brother.. workin like a rented pack mule and trying to enjoy as much as possible of what little summer we see up here.



Keeps life simple n easy...


----------



## lifter6973

Answer to thread title
Your momma


----------



## Freakmidd

lifter6973 said:


> Answer to thread title
> Your momma


At the ripe old age of 72.. she could use some loving too..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Dominican Breakfast...


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## JuiceTrain

Anyone ever tried adding canned tuna/chicken breast to these things...



Looking to add more protein... usually just have a shake but...whole foods?


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Anyone ever tried adding canned tuna/chicken breast to these things...
> View attachment 26480
> 
> 
> Looking to add more protein... usually just have a shake but...whole foods?



Yeah bro, I used to add those cans to a lot of salads and shit. Usually just get the ones in water. Just watch the sodium if you need to. Usually not a big deal for me. Quick easy way to get some extra protein in. People may hate on it sometimes, but it’s better than a lot of shit you could be eating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## hard_gains

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 26485


You should add some potato to that butter. 😆


----------



## Freakmidd

hard_gains said:


> You should add some potato to that butter. 😆


Lol. No butter, just cheese and sour cream..


----------



## hard_gains

Freakmidd said:


> Lol, no butter just cheese and sour cream..


Ah my bad. Maybe I was hoping it was butter. I miss butter. 😢


----------



## RiR0

hard_gains said:


> Ah my bad. Maybe I was hoping it was butter. I miss butter. 😢


Eat some butter


----------



## RiR0

Best butter ever


----------



## hard_gains

RiR0 said:


> Eat some butter


I do from time to time. But I haven't added two giant table spoons to a potato in a very long time. Shit I remember when my stupid ass would throw 4 freezer burritos in the microwave for breakfast. 😆 I have to drive to the city to buy that butter. Pretty basic grocery stores in these small towns.


----------



## TODAY

Ethiopian-style chickpea stew w/ chicken breast, topped w/nutritional yeast


----------



## Freakmidd

Pizza done on the Traeger..


----------



## hard_gains

Freakmidd said:


> Pizza done on the Traeger..
> 
> View attachment 26550


I'll be dam. Nice man.


----------



## IronSoul

Some ribs and chicken thighs. Middle thighs are for the kids, picky asses don’t want much seasoning lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

RiR0 said:


> Best butter ever



I freaking love this stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

From griddle to plate







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## IronSoul

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 26624



Hell yes, love chili spaghetti! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conjurorcat

IronSoul said:


> Some ribs and chicken thighs. Middle thighs are for the kids, picky asses don’t want much seasoning lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous of the griddle, a blackstone is on my list to purchase soon. Food looks delicious man, would be curious about what sauce you use on ribs


----------



## IronSoul

Conjurorcat said:


> Jealous of the griddle, a blackstone is on my list to purchase soon. Food looks delicious man, would be curious about what sauce you use on ribs



You’ll love it if you get one. I’ve only had it a few days and I’m obsessed. Man I went the quick route with those ribs, they were pre seasoned and marinated. Wasn’t get home until late and we have 6 kids lol. 

But this company has some great sauces. https://kinders.com the one I used for the chicken last night was a Carolina bbq and was amazing. I can’t remember the company though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

If you like wraps or are looking for some, these are awesome. I love them. Made a little breakfast burrito with one this morning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

IronSoul said:


> If you like wraps or are looking for some, these are awesome. I love them. Made a little breakfast burrito with one this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are great on a cut


----------



## IronSoul

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Those are great on a cut



Hell yeah man. Fix those carb cravings and has tons of fiber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> If you like wraps or are looking for some, these are awesome. I love them. Made a little breakfast burrito with one this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True... but can we talk about that sauce for a minute 🤩 what is it and where can I get some?


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> True... but can we talk about that sauce for a minute  what is it and where can I get some?



Used this verde sauce and cholula hot sauce. So fucking good. Wish I had a tomatillo sauce.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Used this verde sauce and cholula hot sauce. So fucking good. Wish I had a tomatillo sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🤤


----------



## Freakmidd

Chicken pot pie..


----------



## IronSoul

Freakmidd said:


> Chicken pot pie..
> 
> View attachment 26696



One of my favorites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Being a fat ass for lunch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd

Shepherd's pie..


----------



## IronSoul

Freakmidd said:


> Shepherd's pie..
> 
> View attachment 26717



Damn you killing these pies. Another favorite! You Irish man? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd

IronSoul said:


> Damn you killing these pies. Another favorite! You Irish man? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Multigenerational Canadian lol... with an Irish descent.


----------



## IronSoul

Freakmidd said:


> Multigenerational Canadian lol... with an Irish descent.



Haha makes sense. There’s some Canadian shit I want that I can’t think of the name, it’s a French sounding name. Fuck it looks so good. Poutine, I think that’s it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd

IronSoul said:


> Haha makes sense. There’s some Canadian shit I want that I can’t think of the name, it’s a French sounding name. Fuck it looks so good. Poutine, I think that’s it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably poutine.. french fries with gravy and cheese curds. Good stuff for sure.


----------



## IronSoul

Freakmidd said:


> Probably poutine.. french fries with gravy and cheese curds. Good stuff for sure.



Fuck yes man, that’s it. Looks so good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd

IronSoul said:


> Fuck yes man, that’s it. Looks so good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I can't believe you've never tried poutine..

Makes me wanna take you to Quebec and buy you dinner. Lol

Edit: I don't particularly care for Quebec but that's the place to go for authentic poutine..


----------



## IronSoul

Freakmidd said:


> Man, I can't believe you've never tried poutine..
> 
> Makes me wanna take you to Quebec and buy you dinner. Lol
> 
> Edit: I don't particularly care for Quebec but that's the place to go for authentic poutine..



Hell yeah I need that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Some over easy eggs with spicy veggie sausage, extra sharp cheddar cheese, and some slap ya mama jalapeño sauce. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Needed something sweet....



My girl put me on to these baby food pouches lol


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Needed something sweet....
> View attachment 26825
> 
> 
> My girl put me on to these baby food pouches lol
> View attachment 26826



Love me some Kirkland shit too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackAsserson

6oz beef
300g rice
100g avacado 
1cup greens


----------



## hard_gains

JackAsserson said:


> 6oz beef
> 300g rice
> 100g avacado
> 1cup greens


That looks good as hell.


----------



## RiR0

JackAsserson said:


> 6oz beef
> 300g rice
> 100g avacado
> 1cup greens


You’ve got the fat from the beef why the avacado? I’d replace it with 70-75g of more beef


----------



## JackAsserson

hard_gains said:


> That looks good as hell.


It was pretty good the first 30 days


----------



## JackAsserson

RiR0 said:


> You’ve got the fat from the beef why the avacado? I’d replace it with 70-75g of more beef


Diets set up by a coach, I believe you actually recommended him on a previous thread. Justin Compton.  getting around 260g protein in


----------



## RiR0

JackAsserson said:


> Diets set up by a coach, I believe you actually recommended him on a previous thread. Justin Compton.  getting around 260g protein in


Well I’ll just stfu then. 
😂 I didn’t know you hired him.
Start a log damn it


----------



## JackAsserson

RiR0 said:


> Well I’ll just stfu then.
> 😂 I didn’t know you hired him.
> Start a log damn it


Yeah may have to do so. Weights going up, I underestimated my metabolism like hell. Foods going up weekly.


----------



## RiR0

JackAsserson said:


> Yeah may have to do so. Weights going up, I underestimated my metabolism like hell. Foods going up weekly.


How much chicken, beef and rice have you eaten in the past week?


----------



## JackAsserson

RiR0 said:


> How much chicken, beef and rice have you eaten in the past week?


Diet: - training days 

Meal 1: 50g Whey, *120g Oats, 30g peanut butter*, 1 apple or banana 

Meal 2: 6oz Lean Beef, 300g Rice, 100g avocado, 1c greens 

Meal 3: 6oz Chicken, 12oz Potato, 1c greens 

Meal 4: 6oz Lean Beef, 300g Rice, *15g olive *oil, 1c greens

Meal 5: 8oz egg whites, *4 eggs* 



Intra Workout: 15g BCAAS, 10g Glutamine, 25g liquid carbs 



Post workout: 50g Whey, *125g liquid carbs*, 1 apple or banana

This is where I’m currently at , I follow everything to a T. We brought it down a bit for a couple weeks and are increasing a little slower now


----------



## IronSoul

JackAsserson said:


> Diets set up by a coach, I believe you actually recommended him on a previous thread. Justin Compton. getting around 260g protein in



Damnnnn I wasn’t expecting to see that name come out lol. If it’s the same Justin Compton that I’m thinking of, dude is a monster. I used to see him in gyms around here from time to time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackAsserson

IronSoul said:


> Damnnnn I wasn’t expecting to see that name come out lol. If it’s the same Justin Compton that I’m thinking of, dude is a monster. I used to see him in gyms around here from time to time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Compton @ 25yo


----------



## IronSoul

JackAsserson said:


> Compton @ 25yo



Yep. That’s who I’m referring to. You can’t go wrong with him dude. Guy is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackAsserson

RiR0 said:


> How much chicken, beef and rice have you eaten in the past week?


I take shit progress photos, but these are 8 weeks apart. I was eating like a cheerleader before


----------



## Adzg

My god I’m jealous of the food here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains

Nice little Chinese place near by. Calories might be a little off today because I have no idea how many are there. Some pork and a cup of white rice is all I know.


----------



## IronSoul

hard_gains said:


> Nice little Chinese place near by. Calories might be a little off today because I have no idea how many are there. Some pork and a cup of white rice is all I know.
> View attachment 26853



And so many sodium in dat chickeeeen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains

IronSoul said:


> And so many sodium in dat chickeeeen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course. It's not Asian food without salt and peanut oil. 😋


----------



## Freakmidd

Pork souvlaki..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Carbo- weekends 

Spaghetz, w/peppers,onion,& egg whites


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> Carbo- weekends
> 
> Spaghetz, w/peppers,onion,& egg whites
> 
> View attachment 26873


Is this clean carbs? Come on juice. 
Carbs like fruit, rice and oats.
Also no Parmesan cheese.
You need a nutrition course
Also no need for the carb up because you’re not doing the diet and your calories, carbs and fats are too high


----------



## JuiceTrain

RiR0 said:


> Is this clean carbs? Come on juice.
> Carbs like fruit, rice and oats.
> Also no Parmesan cheese.
> You need a nutrition course
> Also no need for the carb up because you’re not doing the diet and your calories, carbs and fats are too high



Dammit...I'll try again tomorrow 
Sauce, cheese, n noodles are out...
More knowledge...✊🏾😞🧃


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> Dammit...I'll try again tomorrow
> Sauce, cheese, n noodles are out...
> More knowledge...✊🏾😞🧃


This one could have been avoided with just a quick glance at the labels 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> This one could have been avoided with just a quick glance at the labels 😂



I've never been anal about this kinda stuff,
In my head it's like 1/4cup of sauce, sprinkle of cheese ehhh but I'm being JuiceyFitt so...



*Waiting for someone to mention the starving kids in Ethiopia...


----------



## hard_gains

JuiceTrain said:


> I've never been anal about this kinda stuff,
> In my head it's like 1/4cup of sauce, sprinkle of cheese ehhh but I'm being JuiceyFitt so...
> View attachment 26878
> 
> 
> *Waiting for someone to mention the starving kids in Ethiopia...


😢 RIP....


----------



## IronSoul

hard_gains said:


> RIP....



Ethiop has some of the most beautiful women I’ve ever seen. Seriously


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0

JuiceTrain said:


> I've never been anal about this kinda stuff,
> In my head it's like 1/4cup of sauce, sprinkle of cheese ehhh but I'm being JuiceyFitt so...
> View attachment 26878
> 
> 
> *Waiting for someone to mention the starving kids in Ethiopia...


They just need to pick themselves up by their bootstraps


----------



## Freakmidd

Chicken parm..


----------



## IronSoul

Fucking had to today. Chinese buffet. I’m starving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe

With the influx of new members..... This is the thread that needs a bump. Fuck sources and politics...... FOOD!


----------



## IronSoul

I’m gonna be eating what’s below in this pic, all night. 


Edit: She has loved the Var

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

IronSoul said:


> I’m gonna be eating what’s below in this pic, all night.
> 
> 
> Edit: She has loved the Var
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She’s got better abs than I do


----------



## Human_Backhoe

IronSoul said:


> I’m gonna be eating what’s below in this pic, all night.
> 
> 
> Edit: She has loved the Var
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unfortunately sir this is the food thread.  We post pictures of what we eat, not the table setting and cutlery.


----------



## hard_gains

So many calories. But a simple childhood classic.


----------



## IronSoul

Human_Backhoe said:


> Unfortunately sir this is the food thread. We post pictures of what we eat, not the table setting and cutlery.



Lmao oh ima be eating it all. [mention]PZT [/mention] tell ‘em bout that booty eatin we do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

hard_gains said:


> So many calories. But a simple childhood classic.
> View attachment 27368



You fucking nerd. I love it though . 






Got some waiting on my fat ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe

IronSoul said:


> Lmao oh ima be eating it all. [mention]PZT [/mention] tell ‘em bout that booty eatin we do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On a side note. Glad to see you both killing it together!


----------



## JuiceTrain

Nothin' special, just oven chicken


----------



## Freakmidd

Tenderloin for a change...


----------



## TODAY

Turkey bolognese over crispy polenta with roasted veg


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> Turkey bolognese over crispy polenta with roasted veg



Is this indian food?


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> Is this indian food?


More eye-talian than anything


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## IronSoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton

Two big tilapia filets.  Was lazy and did absolutely nothing to them other than a sprinkle of garlic salt.


----------



## IronSoul

beefnewton said:


> Two big tilapia filets. Was lazy and did absolutely nothing to them other than a sprinkle of garlic salt.



At least you made and ate those and didn’t dive into the Cheetos lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains

My wife just doesn't understand portion control. 😅 I love here so much but she feeds me like I'm a 350 lb man. 


I made her eat a piece of chicken and halved it to eat later this evening.


----------



## IronSoul

hard_gains said:


> My wife just doesn't understand portion control.  I love here so much but she feeds me like I'm a 350 lb man.
> View attachment 27627
> 
> I made her eat a piece of chicken and halved it to eat later this evening.



She is a keeper lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## JuiceTrain

Not a salad just steak & lettuce


----------



## IronSoul

Made some lobster tails last night. Loved them!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Berry Balsamic Pork Tenderloin 🤤


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Berry Balsamic Pork Tenderloin
> View attachment 28000



Damn those look good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1

Good ol' chicken


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Good old chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28006


I made a giant tray of that too 🤗


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Damn those look good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soooo damn good 🤩

1 ½ cups berries
¼ cup balsamic vinegar
¼ cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 c white wine
Mr. Mustard hot mustard
Oregano 
Salt
Black pepper
Garlic cloves, peeled

I cooked the berries and then Blended everything together. Saved some for basting and sauce then used the rest for marinade. Basted and grilled to perfection.


----------



## Freakmidd

Bomb10shell said:


> Berry Balsamic Pork Tenderloin 🤤
> View attachment 28000


Sounds tasty!


----------



## IronSoul

Three over easy eggs on top of some vegan sausage, covered in two of my favorite hot sauces, with sweet potato cubes seasoned with cinnamon and slap ya mama Cajun seasoning. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ

Zero carb, egg white, protein pancakes. 


The blasphemous shit you do during prep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY

TomJ said:


> Zero carb, egg white, protein pancakes.
> 
> 
> The blasphemous shit you do during prep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


The only blasphemy here is the Walden Farms.

Y'all motherfuckers need to find the salvation of Log Cabin sugar free


----------



## JuiceTrain

😞I just had some tuna and lettuce...😞

Didn't wanna disgrace the sanctity of this thread with pics...😓😓


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> 😞I just had some tuna and lettuce...😞
> 
> Didn't wanna disgrace the sanctity of this thread with pics...😓😓


I’ve been eating cans of tuna no mayo. I feel it


----------



## IronSoul

TODAY said:


> The only blasphemy here is the Walden Farms.
> 
> Y'all motherfuckers need to find the salvation of Log Cabin sugar free



Now I gotta find this shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd

T - bone, 1.5" thick..



Couldn't fit the whole thing on my plate..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Well seasoned scissor chopped chicken titty nuggets...


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> Well seasoned scissor chopped chicken titty nuggets...
> View attachment 28113


Why in the shit do fitness people insist on cutting meat with scissors


And why do I find this practice to be so gross


----------



## JuiceTrain

TODAY said:


> Why in the shit do fitness people insist on cutting meat with scissors
> 
> 
> And why do I find this practice to be so gross



Bite-sized is the way to go...

I do it for the added seasoning, eating a regular chicken breast with just seasoning on the top/bottom is what made me switch to thighs for the past years. 

So now I cut my meats so it cooks faster and has more surface area for flavor...


----------



## TODAY

JuiceTrain said:


> Bite-sized is the way to go...
> 
> I do it for the added seasoning, eating a regular chicken breast with just seasoning on the top/bottom is what made me switch to thighs for the past years.
> 
> So now I cut my meats so it cooks faster and has more surface area for flavor...


Right, but...

This is why you have knives


----------



## silentlemon1011

TODAY said:


> Why in the shit do fitness people insist on cutting meat with scissors
> 
> 
> And why do I find this practice to be so gross



Fucking uncivilized is why
Savages


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Why in the shit do fitness people insist on cutting meat with scissors


I'll answer- I have a kid. It's crazy fast to cut up his nuggets with scissors. He's an impatient lil dude when it comes to food (just like his mama). And also he grabbed at a knife I was using to cut his nuggets before learning about scissors. So now knives to cut any of his food scares me.


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> I'll answer- I have a kid. It's crazy fast to cut up his nuggets with scissors. He's an impatient lil dude when it comes to food (just like his mama). And also he grabbed at a knife I was using to cut his nuggets before learning about scissors. So now knives to cut any of his food scares me.


I used to tear my kid's nuggets with my bare hands 😂


please don't call CPS


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> I used to tear my kid's nuggets with my bare hands 😂
> 
> 
> please don't call CPS


You Animal!


----------



## Bomb10shell

@TODAY 's favorite 😍


----------



## JuiceTrain

Off of my meal timing because of adulthood but I'm gettin' em in...


----------



## IronSoul

The lady bought an Omaha steak package, so made these sirloins tonight. Phenomenal! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

@PZT


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> @PZT
> View attachment 28233



Hahahaha a fucking gauntlet is what this is. And it only makes sense that it’s from Juicy booiiiii 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> @PZT
> View attachment 28233


You mfker


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> The lady bought an Omaha steak package, so made these sirloins tonight. Phenomenal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn yummy looking. Be real nice th a side of fkin takis.


----------



## crido887

The only time I mainly go after top sirloin is USDA prime

I usually add Goya seasoning. Sear 2 minutes each side. Oven at 450 for 7 minutes. Medium rare baby.


I went to Ruth Chris steakhouse and was mad that USDA prime sirloin tastes better than their fucking filet mignon


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Damn yummy looking. Be real nice th a side of fkin takis.



Lmfao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Breakfast....



Gonna have a protein shake while sit down n play the sticks for a min...🎮


----------



## Pooh6369

Football Sunday snack, Cajun seasoning boiled peanuts.
  Other favorite quick lunch, 2 cans of tuna 2 eggs and almond flour and seasoning. Mix up pat each side with almond flour put olive oil in pan. Fry up till crispy each side, enjoy!!


----------



## IronSoul

Pooh6369 said:


> View attachment 28282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Football Sunday snack, Cajun seasoning boiled peanuts.
> Other favorite quick lunch, 2 cans of tuna 2 eggs and almond flour and seasoning. Mix lol but of olive oil in pan. Fry up till crispy each side, enjoy!!



Bet those peanuts are so good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooh6369

IronSoul said:


> Bet those peanuts are so good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea my nuts are quite tasty, according to my wife.


----------



## IronSoul

Pooh6369 said:


> Yea my nuts are quite tasty, according to my wife.



I wasn’t aware you were Cajun, nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooh6369

IronSoul said:


> I wasn’t aware you were Cajun, nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you not see my Saint avatar???? Lol Jk!!!


----------



## IronSoul

Pooh6369 said:


> Did you not see my Saint avatar???? Lol Jk!!!



Lol I didn’t realize it said Saints on it. I see it now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Post workout goodness 😍


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Post workout goodness 😍
> View attachment 28348


damn that looks good!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> damn that looks good!


So damn good 👍 👌


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> So damn good



Is that tofu? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Is that tofu?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Uuummmm....no lol

Chicken tits lol


----------



## Yano

Pooh6369 said:


> Did you not see my Saint avatar???? Lol Jk!!!


Dude honest to fuck I thought it was just a sugar skull right I never noticed the team name before , that's so fucking cool. 

So then I think hmmmm .... hit the google and BAM!


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 28352
> 
> Uuummmm....no lol
> 
> Chicken tits lol



Lmao just the way it’s cut I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooh6369

Yano said:


> Dude honest to fuck I thought it was just a sugar skull right I never noticed the team name before , that's so fucking cool.
> 
> So then I think hmmmm .... hit the google and BAM!
> View attachment 28353


Now your just make the sugar skull feminine with that Steelers nonsense 😆


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Lmao just the way it’s cut I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to be a "civilized adult" and cut my meat with a knife instead of a pair of scissors 😆


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> I tried to be a "civilized adult" and cut my meat with a knife instead of a pair of scissors 😆



I would cut my apples with scissors if I could 😄😄...


----------



## Bomb10shell

Another day, another grill full of chicken


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Another day, another grill full of chicken
> View attachment 28371


YESSS!


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> Dominican Breakfast...
> View attachment 26431


That looks damn good. Looks like a big plate too. I love places like this.


----------



## Send0

I just remembered why I stopped looking in this thread. You guys make me too hungry with all the food porn. 🤤


----------



## Yano

Now that I brought the cals back up to maintenance I'm not being quite as strict as I was with every meal , so one meal is tasty bullshit cus i can get away with it.

 Todays breakfast triple decker peanut butter and jelly , a banana and my giant ass coffee cup full of corn flakes n whole milk muahahahaah. 

Rest of the day is clean boring normal chicken rice tatos n veg


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> triple decker peanut butter and jelly ,


🤯🤯


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> 🤯🤯


I  try to measure stuff so if i'm close that was around 700 cals of absolute joy.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> 700 cals of absolute joy


🤔🧐do I have room for this in my fat ass temporary sick macros??🤔🤔🤔


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> That looks damn good. Looks like a big plate too. I love places like this.



And think it only cost like $12 if I remember


----------



## Send0

JuiceTrain said:


> And think it only cost like $12 if I remember


I really need to find me a place like that around here.


----------



## Stickler

Bag o' meat


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Bomb10shell

Recovery food. Opted to be "reasonable" and "responsible" in my recovery instead of diving face first into a triple decker pbj... but there's always tomorrow for that 🤔🤔


----------



## Stickler

A friend needed help moving this morning. Like, "can you help me move some furniture @ 5am" kinda help?  WHAT?!?!

SO. I'm not proud of my morning choices, but here it is. Breakfast of champions (or a 17yr old)


Processed protein,  coffee, monster, and gallon o' water (and yes, the stupid breathalyzer thing in my car... for at least another 6 weeks)


----------



## JuiceTrain

Portioned scissored titty meat for later....


----------



## Freakmidd

Chicken, rice and green beans.


----------



## Freakmidd

Beef nachos..


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Recovery food. Opted to be "reasonable" and "responsible" in my recovery instead of diving face first into a triple decker pbj... but there's always tomorrow for that
> View attachment 28482



I fucking love salad. I could eat it so much. What I really mean, is tossing salad is my fav!!! But seriously, I’m a salad fan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Stickler said:


> A friend needed help moving this morning. Like, "can you help me move some furniture @ 5am" kinda help? WHAT?!?!
> 
> SO. I'm not proud of my morning choices, but here it is. Breakfast of champions (or a 17yr old)
> View attachment 28483
> 
> Processed protein, coffee, monster, and gallon o' water (and yes, the stupid breathalyzer thing in my car... for at least another 6 weeks)



Haha bro it could have been way worse. I’ve been there. At least you grabbed a protein bar instead of two tornados like my fat ass would have. Props lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Freakmidd said:


> Chicken, rice and green beans.
> 
> View attachment 28608



I bet you’re one lean motherfucker aren’t you freak? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Finally able to consume more than just protein shakes and Oatmeal... so went for all the colors today


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Finally able to consume more than just protein shakes and Oatmeal... so went for all the colors today
> 
> View attachment 28743


Damn, Bomb! Looks really good


----------



## Stickler

IronSoul said:


> Haha bro it could have been way worse. I’ve been there. At least you grabbed a protein bar instead of two tornados like my fat ass would have. Props lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't grab those, because 47 down the tube and massive amounts of heartburn later,  the regret kicks in.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Damn, Bomb! Looks really good


I like color lol. If it's pretty, it's tasty 😋


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> I like color lol. If it's pretty, it's tasty 😋



😈​


----------



## Bomb10shell

JuiceTrain said:


> 😈​


I cannot stop laughing at this. Perfect Juice. This was perfect.


----------



## buck

Curried veggies over mashed cauliflower with grilled salmon and corn fritters with garlic aioli.


----------



## Freakmidd

IronSoul said:


> I bet you’re one lean motherfucker aren’t you freak? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pre-covid, I was able to maintain a fairly disciplined 12% bf..

Now, I would be lying 🤥 if I said I was any lower than 15%.. Quite honestly, lean has not been my main focus for some time..


----------



## Freakmidd

Bomb10shell said:


> Finally able to consume more than just protein shakes and Oatmeal... so went for all the colors today
> 
> View attachment 28743


That looks great!


----------



## Freakmidd

Reverse seared, dry aged rib eye..


----------



## ohitsroy

They’re whole grain so it’s okay


----------



## JuiceTrain

You don't know how bad I was craving this...



1/3 cup powder mix & 1/2 cup+ Eggies


----------



## Yano

*tosses my can of tuna and  box of rice a roni in the trash ..... 

for the record , y'all can kiss my ass !! haaahahahaah.  😘


----------



## IronSoul

Freakmidd said:


> Reverse seared, dry aged rib eye..
> 
> View attachment 28785
> 
> 
> View attachment 28786
> 
> 
> View attachment 28788



These look so damn good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

So yesterday I made a plate of wings...



Today I made a bowl...


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## RiR0

Fuck should’ve taken a pic of my potato crust pizza


----------



## Bomb10shell

RiR0 said:


> Fuck should’ve taken a pic of my potato crust pizza


You should have. I need to see this thing of brilliance


----------



## RiR0

Bomb10shell said:


> You should have. I need to see this thing of brilliance


😞 I ate the whole thing


----------



## Signsin1

Heres my dinner..Its a tricky dish to prepare if you dont know what you are doing..

4 cups of scrambeled egg whites..lol


----------



## RiR0

Signsin1 said:


> Heres my dinner..Its a tricky dish to prepare if you dont know what you are doing..
> 
> 4 cups of scrambeled egg whites..lol
> 
> View attachment 28954


I don’t know how you eat them. I have to just drink them


----------



## Signsin1

RiR0 said:


> I don’t know how you eat them. I have to just drink them


It does taste like bland shit..Sometimes ill make cheese grits and mix it all together.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> It does taste like bland shit..Sometimes ill make cheese grits and mix it all together.


I used to put cinnamon in mine then top with sugar free syrup. Actually pretty decent...for egg whites.


----------



## Freakmidd

RiR0 said:


> I don’t know how you eat them. I have to just drink them


Agreed.. way easier for me to drink them, than to try n stomach the taste of eating them on their own.


----------



## RiR0

Freakmidd said:


> Agreed.. way easier for me to drink them, than to try n stomach the taste of eating them on their own.


Do they have a weird fishy taste to you cooked


----------



## Signsin1

Freakmidd said:


> Agreed.. way easier for me to drink them, than to try n stomach the taste of eating them on their own.


Ive tried and tried drinking them but hate it.. I can make shakes with them but not straight


----------



## JuiceTrain

You could just drink egg whites?

WTF have I been suffering these past few weeks...😄

I would legit eat em like vitamins...big gulp of coffee or water and toss it back


----------



## JuiceTrain

Signsin1 said:


> Ive tried and tried drinking them but hate it.. I can make shakes with them but not straight



That's what I'll try, water/egg whites/ protein mix


----------



## Bomb10shell

RiR0 said:


> Do they have a weird fishy taste to you cooked


Definitely. Which is why I always doused mine in cinnamon n syrup.


----------



## hard_gains

Signsin1 said:


> Ive tried and tried drinking them but hate it.. I can make shakes with them but not straight


I use slap ya mama seasoning on my egg whites and my white rice. Shit is boring as fuck by itself. I'll definitely drink that shit to when I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Definitely. Which is why I always doused mine in cinnamon n syrup.


Thats a great idea and will be trying


----------



## Signsin1

hard_gains said:


> I use slap ya mama seasoning on my egg whites and my white rice. Shit is boring as fuck by itself. I'll definitely drink that shit to when I'm feeling lazy.


I put everglades seasoning, salt and pepper..Then wolf it down as fast as possible 😆.


----------



## Freakmidd

RiR0 said:


> Do they have a weird fishy taste to you cooked


I don't know about fishy, but not a taste I want to dwell on. I prefer to either mix with other foods/shakes or just chug them back quickly and get it over with.. also I find less volume when  liquid so I'm able to consume more food/calories. They tend to be more filling if I cook them.


----------



## Achillesking

hard_gains said:


> I use slap ya mama seasoning on my egg whites and my white rice. Shit is boring as fuck by itself. I'll definitely drink that shit to when I'm feeling lazy.


Siracha


----------



## Freakmidd

Signsin1 said:


> Ive tried and tried drinking them but hate it.. I can make shakes with them but not straight


The texture is not the best, but if I don't breath through my nose I can chug em back quickly with no problem.


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> You could just drink egg whites?
> 
> WTF have I been suffering these past few weeks...😄
> 
> I would legit eat em like vitamins...big gulp of coffee or water and toss it back


Liquid egg whites are usually pasteurized, therefore safe to drink. They don't recommend raw if you separate them yourself due to risk of salmonella.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

hard_gains said:


> I use slap ya mama seasoning on my egg whites and my white rice. Shit is boring as fuck by itself. I'll definitely drink that shit to when I'm feeling lazy.


So you like your eggs and rice salty as fuck with a hit of pepper? 😂

Slap ya mama is too salty for my, I grabbed some McCormick Cajun seasoning that’s fire


----------



## Achillesking

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> So you like your eggs and rice salty as fuck with a hit of pepper? 😂
> 
> Slap ya mama is too salty for my, I grabbed some McCormick Cajun seasoning that’s fire


How old are you


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Achillesking said:


> How old are you


Not old enough to see where this is headed


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Thats a great idea and will be trying


Make it flat instead of scrambling, like an omelet, and you can almost convince yourself it's pancakes


----------



## hard_gains

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> So you like your eggs and rice salty as fuck with a hit of pepper? 😂
> 
> Slap ya mama is too salty for my, I grabbed some McCormick Cajun seasoning that’s fire


Fuck yeah I do. 😁 Honestly I love the shit. I don't use salt or pepper on anything so a little slap ya mama does the trick for me.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Here you go @FlyingPapaya . But you gotta do dishes. Also, definitely the best risotto I've ever had. And ever made. 

Went on a wild Goose chase looking for that barrel aged Agitator @IronSoul  posted... settled for 1924, which is also incredibly delicious in case anyone is interested in bourbon barrel aged cabernet sauvignon.


----------



## Freakmidd

Potato and cheese perogies..


----------



## TODAY

Freakmidd said:


> Potato and cheese perogies..
> 
> View attachment 29016


Perogies are one of those foods that always look like absolute shit but taste incredible.


----------



## Freakmidd

TODAY said:


> Perogies are one of those foods that always look like absolute shit but taste incredible.


Admittedly.. not the most appealing photo. Lol


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Here you go @FlyingPapaya . But you gotta do dishes. Also, definitely the best risotto I've ever had. And ever made.
> 
> Went on a wild Goose chase looking for that barrel aged Agitator @IronSoul posted... settled for 1924, which is also incredibly delicious in case anyone is interested in bourbon barrel aged cabernet sauvignon.
> 
> View attachment 29015



I gotta try this. I haven’t had it yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd

Take out tonight..


----------



## IronSoul

Just made this for my post workout meal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> Just made this for my post workout meal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Idk what that is but it looks spicy & flavorful...


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Idk what that is but it looks spicy & flavorful...



It was really good. Some some shredded chicken breast, carrots, green beans, corn, and wild rice. With some Cajun seasoning and a little Mongolian BBQ sauce. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Chicken thighs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Chicken thighs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blackstone?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

IronSoul said:


> Chicken thighs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now we’re talking. That crust looks amazing


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Blackstone?



Yes ma’am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Now we’re talking. That crust looks amazing



My favorite way man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Yes ma’am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why that crust looks so damn perfect. 🤤🤤 suddenly my dinner feels so lame in comparison


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> That's why that crust looks so damn perfect.  suddenly my dinner feels so lame in comparison



Haha I freaking love the blackstone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains

Spinach chicken Alfredo


----------



## Bomb10shell

This was the best grilled ham n cheese ever. Hubby even threw a lil garlic jalapeño seasoning on the toast so it was 🤌👌


----------



## buck

Grilled salmon Israeli couscous salad with  toasted sesame vinaigrette and nuked veggies.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## IronSoul

Made some Philly cheesesteaks on the blackstone tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd

Ribs and wings..


----------



## buck

Roast chicken, yellow curried veggies with jasmine rice and kimchi.


----------



## dk8594




----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> Breakfast....
> View attachment 28268
> 
> 
> Gonna have a protein shake while sit down n play the sticks for a min...🎮


Teach papa how to scramble eggs


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> Teach papa how to scramble eggs



Never heard of em' 🤷🏾


----------



## JuiceTrain

PZT said:


> Teach papa how to scramble eggs





JuiceTrain said:


> Never heard of em' 🤷🏾



New members should post an intro thread to make themselves somewhat known...


----------



## PZT

JuiceTrain said:


> New members should post an intro thread to make themselves somewhat known...


Newbs right? Lol


----------



## IronSoul

Made some sirloin tips tonight 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

dk8594 said:


> View attachment 29684


Damn, even the price of chicken feet have gone up. 🤮


----------



## IronSoul

Post workout meal today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

New meal plan = more chicken 🤩


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## IronSoul

Post workout meal 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Pork Tenderloin
Roasted Brussels with parmesan
Rice 🤩


----------



## IronSoul

Made this for my post workout meal today







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

My meal now. Weird, but not bad. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

IronSoul said:


> My meal now. Weird, but not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it?


----------



## IronSoul

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What is it?



Shredded chicken breast, peas, and black beans. Little hot sauce. Started a deficit today and hate it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Shredded chicken breast, peas, and black beans. Little hot sauce. Started a deficit today and hate it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deficit you say? 🧐


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Deficit you say?



Started today. But might have to restart tomorrow. Bourbon is needed tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## Freakmidd

Spaghetti with meat sauce..




Edit: Almost forgot the bruschetta..


----------



## MisterSuperGod

Homemade lasagne. 1lb 10.5oz


----------



## Bomb10shell

Breakfast of hungover champions.


And four year olds


----------



## hard_gains

Bomb10shell said:


> Breakfast of hungover champions.
> 
> 
> And four year olds
> View attachment 30441


Where's the pancake. 😆 Reminds me of when I was a child eating breakfast with my grandpa.


----------



## Bomb10shell

hard_gains said:


> Where's the pancake. 😆 Reminds me of when I was a child eating breakfast with my grandpa.


I swear there's 3 pancakes in there. He just really loves bananas too 😅


----------



## IronSoul

Second meal after my workout today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> Second meal after my workout today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Luv me some french cut string beans, they stopped selling that at Costco years ago... haven't had em since


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Luv me some french cut string beans, they stopped selling that at Costco years ago... haven't had em since



I do too. My favorite kind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

This is tonight. Forbidden rice, first time we have seen this so we are trying it. With grilled chicken thighs I made with garlic and some other seasonings, peas, this creamy seasoned cheesy sauce. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck

IronSoul said:


> This is tonight. Forbidden rice, first time we have seen this so we are trying it. With grilled chicken thighs I made with garlic and some other seasonings, peas, this creamy seasoned cheesy sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cooked with black rice for a while but never really got over the color. Especially depending on what i pared it with. But the nutritional content is superior to most carbs as i remember.


----------



## IronSoul

buck said:


> I cooked with black rice for a while but never really got over the color. Especially depending on what i pared it with. But the nutritional content is superior to most carbs as i remember.



Yeah it definitely is. I could eat it but I’d get tired of it. I love white jasmine rice. It wasn’t bad though. Consistency of some wild rice I’ve had, a little firmer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

And 3 Caramel rice cakes


----------



## Butch_C

Forgot my chicken. I guess I am glad I keep tuna pouches for emergencies.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 30507
> 
> Forgot my chicken. I guess I am glad I keep tuna pouches for emergencies.


Tuna pouches and cans of chicken have saved me repeatedly.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 30507
> 
> Forgot my chicken. I guess I am glad I keep tuna pouches for emergencies.


It’s fucking gross but you gotta do it sometimes. 

When I have to do that I don’t drain the tuna as much, the extra water helps a lot


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Dano78911

Wife started making this a couple times a week! Good woman she is!!!
Honey dill sauce on the chicken


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## TiredandHot

For any of you peanut butter lovers looking for lower calorie options, anyone heard of this brand? I bought a bunch back around 2012 or so when Target stocked it. It tasted awesome but was pricey. 

They discontinued selling it years later and I forgot about it till I found it on Amazon. Will try it a bit later but if the same, tastes great and half the calories.


----------



## Freakmidd

Got myself some tail..


----------



## JuiceTrain

We'll deserved after a 10hr Saturday....


----------



## Freakmidd

Top sirloin..


----------



## Butch_C

Yesterday was baaaaaaaad.
Therapeutic phlebotomy at 7:00 am

Mcdonald's mcmuffin combo on the way home.

New Mexican restaurant opened with good reviews
Had a chicken chimichunga with refried beans and rice for lunch.

Boneless Buffalo wings with fries.
For dinner.

Apple cobbler icecream for a snack before bed.

I can tell you this, squatting this morning was sketchy. I  haven't eaten garbage like that in months.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Butch_C said:


> Yesterday was baaaaaaaad.
> Therapeutic phlebotomy at 7:00 am
> 
> Mcdonald's mcmuffin combo on the way home.
> 
> New Mexican restaurant opened with good reviews
> Had a chicken chimichunga with refried beans and rice for lunch.
> 
> Boneless Buffalo wings with fries.
> For dinner.
> 
> Apple cobbler icecream for a snack before bed.
> 
> I can tell you this, squatting this morning was sketchy. I  haven't eaten garbage like that in months.


I use to eating like this daily with no issues. Now just reading that gave me a stomach ache


----------



## Bomb10shell

Butch_C said:


> Yesterday was baaaaaaaad.
> Therapeutic phlebotomy at 7:00 am
> 
> Mcdonald's mcmuffin combo on the way home.
> 
> New Mexican restaurant opened with good reviews
> Had a chicken chimichunga with refried beans and rice for lunch.
> 
> Boneless Buffalo wings with fries.
> For dinner.
> 
> Apple cobbler icecream for a snack before bed.
> 
> I can tell you this, squatting this morning was sketchy. I  haven't eaten garbage like that in months.


We had similar "garbage and trash days" 🤣 yesterday was stupid for me. Donuts, Wendy's, pizza, and more alcohol, ice cream sundaes...stupid nonsense 😑 delicious. But dumb.


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## FlyingPapaya

Boring compared but
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Didn't ask but seasonings I use


----------



## Pooh6369

I get it if I get 💩 for this pic. For any sardines lovers, and watching their carbs. This Keto bread is awesome. I'm a sriracha fanatic, but store had been out, found the Tabasco brand a sriracha shits SOOOO good!

My quick meal when I have to get out the door no time for a better meal. Looks gross but I like it!!


----------



## Achillesking

Pooh6369 said:


> I get it if I get 💩 for this pic. For any sardines lovers, and watching their carbs. This Keto bread is awesome. I'm a sriracha fanatic, but store had been out, found the Tabasco brand a sriracha shits SOOOO good!
> 
> My quick meal when I have to get out the door no time for a better meal. Looks gross but I like it!!
> View attachment 31055


Sardines did absolutely wonders for my cholesterol. Check it out Yiur breath will reek of dog shit but some feta with olive oil salt pepper and a touch of lemon mixed w sardines is fantastic


----------



## Freakmidd

Pooh6369 said:


> I get it if I get 💩 for this pic. For any sardines lovers, and watching their carbs. This Keto bread is awesome. I'm a sriracha fanatic, but store had been out, found the Tabasco brand a sriracha shits SOOOO good!
> 
> My quick meal when I have to get out the door no time for a better meal. Looks gross but I like it!!
> View attachment 31055


Not at all fond of sardines, but I gave you a like because I can appreciate food!


----------



## Bomb10shell

I fucking love BBQ


----------



## maryempenn

Some rice with beef


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> I fucking love BBQ
> View attachment 31065


Bomb, you are an amazing woman! Good God that looks fucking awesome


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Bomb, you are an amazing woman! Good God that looks fucking awesome


It was soooo damn good. I'm a lil disappointed I couldn't finish it all, but that just means y'all know what my midnight snack will be.


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> It was soooo damn good. I'm a lil disappointed I couldn't finish it all, but that just means y'all know what my midnight snack will be.


Yesss! Nothing like some late night BBQ! 

I wont lie...Im jealous right now..lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Yesss! Nothing like some late night BBQ!
> 
> I wont lie...Im jealous right now..lol


Late night BBQ 🤤🤤🤤

And those corn muffins were more like corn cupcakes. (I'm secretly really looking forward to sneaking off to eat that the most)


----------



## JuiceTrain

Juicey 
burgers 
😋 


​


----------



## MisterSuperGod

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey
> burgers
> 😋
> 
> View attachment 31070
> ​
> View attachment 31071
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31073
> 
> 
> View attachment 31074



What do the macros on them baby's look like?


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Late night BBQ 🤤🤤🤤
> 
> And those corn muffins were more like corn cupcakes. (I'm secretly really looking forward to sneaking off to eat that the most)


You had me at corn muffins. 😍

When you sneak one tonight, eat one for me! 

Its the BBQ that brings us all together! 😆


----------



## JuiceTrain

MisterSuperGod said:


> What do the macros on them baby's look like?



He said Macro's...


----------



## hard_gains




----------



## JuiceTrain

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 31110



Yo steak&peppers over rice is always a good fuxkin' meal...


----------



## Freakmidd

Shepherd's pie..


----------



## BigChief1

Low carb….


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

I hate this thread but I can’t stop viewing it


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Freakmidd

Traeger pork chops, with apricot bbq sauce.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Parking lot BBQ!!!!


----------



## eazy




----------



## MegaDaveMustang

JuiceTrain said:


> Parking lot BBQ!!!!
> View attachment 31487


Along with some Clapton, King and Pepto. Can't go wrong and fully prepared at that


----------



## BoBoy

Good job on the foodie thread @Freakmidd !! You have my blessings....~Ogh


----------



## Freakmidd

BoBoy said:


> Good job on the foodie thread @Freakmidd !! You have my blessings....~Ogh



Thanks brother, I really do appreciate that..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Gluten-free Tiramisu lol


----------



## EvilSanta

Tin of tuna into a bowl along with rice, any kind at all, Mexican or pilau and then chop up a banana into it. Mix it all with taco or southwest sauce and it’s unreal.


----------



## Bomb10shell

One for the road


----------



## eazy

greek yogurt with a hidden valley packet


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## JuiceTrain

Yes....
that is a slice of muthaFukin' cheese


----------



## Signsin1

Lunch..yeah my diets shit right now


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Lunch..yeah my diets shit right now
> View attachment 31568


🤤🤤


----------



## Bomb10shell

My gigantic post workout meal. Beef and Brussels fried rice


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> My gigantic post workout meal. Beef and Brussels fried rice
> View attachment 31573


Bomb, ill be over on 15 mins.. You still have that good  bottle of Red there?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Bomb, ill be over on 15 mins.. You still have that good  bottle of Red there?


Red doesn't last 'round these parts 🤣


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Red doesn't last 'round these parts 🤣


Well Bomb, light my fire with a cocktail


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Well Bomb, light my fire with a cocktail


Gimme 5 and I can light the fire pit too 😆


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Gimme 5 and I can light the fire pit too 😆


Can we sit in the comfy chairs by the fire?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Can we sit in the comfy chairs by the fire?


Hell yeah! Fireside comfy chair cocktails and fried rice? Deal me in!


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Hell yeah! Fireside comfy chair cocktails and fried rice? Deal me in!


Well yeah..Thats what we usually do.. 😍


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> Hell yeah! Fireside comfy chair cocktails and fried rice? Deal me in!


Bomb, forget the chicken..lets smoke a Brisket! You in?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Bomb, forget the chicken..lets smoke a Brisket! You in?


You're speaking my love language 😍🤩


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> You're speaking my love language 😍🤩


Of course! Thats how we do! We are food lovers of BBQ and grilling


----------



## Bomb10shell

Signsin1 said:


> Of course! Thats how we do! We are food lovers of BBQ and grilling


You had me convinced at "food lovers"


----------



## Signsin1

Bomb10shell said:


> You had me convinced at "food lovers"


lol.. Bomb..You're awesome


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## eazy

Dinner


----------



## Freakmidd

Rib eye.. dry aged 8wks.


----------



## Freakmidd

Chicken parm..


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## IronSoul

This is what I’m eating tonight god dammit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

I've been marinading all my chicken in this shit lately.  Big fan.


----------



## JuiceTrain

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> I've been marinading all my chicken in this shit lately.  Big fan.
> 
> View attachment 31794



You get that at Costco didn't ya...😏


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

JuiceTrain said:


> You get that at Costco didn't ya...😏


Safeways near me carry it now.


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> This is what I’m eating tonight god dammit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This sounds an awful lot like an Adios Mother Fucker to me...and that was my damn favorite in college 😍😍


----------



## Bomb10shell

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> I've been marinading all my chicken in this shit lately.  Big fan.
> 
> View attachment 31794


Adding this to the shopping list 🤤🤤


----------



## MegaDaveMustang

Slow air fried boneless chicken thighs, brussel sprouts, whole grain penne mac 'n cheese


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain

Snackies than nappy...😴


----------



## Bomb10shell

One very happy Bombshell 🤤🤤


----------



## Pooh6369

Bomb10shell said:


> One very happy Bombshell 🤤🤤
> View attachment 31859


Is the Korean BBQ? Just did a all you can eat last Sunday 😋


----------



## Bomb10shell

Pooh6369 said:


> Is the Korean BBQ? Just did a all you can eat last Sunday 😋


Korean BBQ 😍
Bulgolgi is the bomb


----------



## Bomb10shell

My attempt at "better than chipotle post leg day meal" 

it's pretty tasty.


----------



## Freakmidd

Brazed beef tortellini.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## JuiceTrain

I don't have any breakfast meats...😔


----------



## IronSoul

MegaDaveMustang said:


> Slow air fried boneless chicken thighs, brussel sprouts, whole grain penne mac 'n cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31817



This looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd

Tonight's T-bone..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Pre & Post shot Sammy boosters...


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Pre & Post shot Sammy boosters...
> View attachment 32076



Enjoy juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridgestone

JuiceTrain said:


> Pre & Post shot Sammy boosters...
> View attachment 32076


I can't tell what this is.  a piece of bread on lunch meat with 2 vials of tren open on the right?


----------



## Freakmidd

Steak and bean chilli..


----------



## Julien Hogan

Im addicted to this preworkout blueberry protein COBBLER.

I copied this video and it honestly does only take 5 minutes and tastes amazing. I replace the cinnamon toast crunch with a healthier option though.


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Diesel59

I just ate a filet mignon steak.


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Bomb10shell

Post workout balsamic chicken, veggies, rice


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> Post workout balsamic chicken, veggies, rice
> View attachment 32140



Fancy...


----------



## JuiceTrain

8oz of eggie whites
10g of EAA
5g of Creatine
& OJ to the brim

idek why I'm drinking this....it's not like I workout 😂
#4TheViews


----------



## HeiseTX

Buffets


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Post workout balsamic chicken, veggies, rice
> View attachment 32140



That looks so good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32182
> 
> 
> 8oz of eggie whites
> 10g of EAA
> 5g of Creatine
> & OJ to the brim
> 
> idek why I'm drinking this....it's not like I workout 😂
> #4TheViews


Please tell me you worked out before or after this shake. For the love of God, please


----------



## JuiceTrain

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Please tell me you worked out before or after this shake. For the love of God, please



Don't believe the naysayers...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Toddler food...


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

JuiceTrain said:


> Toddler food...
> View attachment 32201


gah dahm


----------



## JuiceTrain

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> gah dahm



Not bad for $10


----------



## GSDdad

Eating on the 15 hr drive back east for the holidays. 

Air fryer chicken and rice. Way better than gas station food I suppose.


----------



## JuiceTrain

GSDdad said:


> Eating on the 15 hr drive back east for the holidays.
> 
> Air fryer chicken and rice. Way better than gas station food I suppose.



Some good lookin' chicken & clean lookin' whip 👌🏾


----------



## GSDdad

JuiceTrain said:


> Some good lookin' chicken & clean lookin' whip 👌🏾


I'll pass the compliments onto my chef (the wife). 

The air fryer is fabulous at chicken. Crispy outer, moist inner. And she does something with lemon and lime juice to make the rice taste like Chipotle rice. Pretty solid!


----------



## BigChief1

Venison Chili


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Freakmidd

Hash and eggs..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Not making these today but just look at it...


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Bomb10shell

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32252


What's the sauce?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> What's the sauce?



This w/some olive oil...


----------



## Freakmidd

Chicken parm..


----------



## nsimoy

Honey glazed ham


----------



## Bomb10shell

nsimoy said:


> Honey glazed ham


----------



## JuiceTrain

1st time making some beef stew...



Gonna let it sit for another hr, just added 1½Tbsp of cornstarch mixed with 2Tbsp of water and this baby thiccend up real nice...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> 1st time making some beef stew...
> View attachment 32281
> 
> 
> Gonna let it sit for another hr, just added 1½Tbsp of cornstarch mixed with 2Tbsp of water and this baby thiccend up real nice...


----------



## Bomb10shell

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32284


Potatoes AND rice?!?! You're crazy in a good way


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 32262


it sure does .....


----------



## Clyde

> What are you eating?


Nothing!
First time in my life where I have easy access to food, an appetite, and going to voluntarily not eat to try fasting for 24 hours.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Made green chili pork enchiladas 😋 🤤


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Bomb10shell

While my parents and husband eat the most ridiculous burgers, onion rings, fries, and milk shakes.

I will NOT give in. I will NOT forget the goals. I will NOT eat the shit (until Thursday when I've been given permission to enjoy the day with family)


----------



## nsimoy

Bomb10shell said:


> Made green chili pork enchiladas
> View attachment 32288



Uhhh YUM


----------



## nsimoy

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32309



How are these? The waffles are kinda dry and crumbly imo.


----------



## JuiceTrain

nsimoy said:


> How are these? The waffles are kinda dry and crumbly imo.



The cookies are great, they don't taste like health... agreed on the premade waffles

I get the Kodiak mix and do my own...



I mix it with egg whites for more protein and water to thin it out....if you just use egg whites it'll have a chalky texture


----------



## nsimoy

JuiceTrain said:


> The cookies are great, they don't taste like health... agreed on the premade waffles
> 
> I get the Kodiak mix and do my own...
> View attachment 32312
> 
> 
> I mix it with egg whites for more protein and water to thin it out....if you just use egg whites it'll have a chalky texture



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

JuiceTrain said:


> The cookies are great, they don't taste like health... agreed on the premade waffles
> 
> I get the Kodiak mix and do my own...
> View attachment 32312
> 
> 
> I mix it with egg whites for more protein and water to thin it out....if you just use egg whites it'll have a chalky texture


I like this brand but it’s hard to support them as a health brand when most of they’re products have close to as much fat as protein


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32252



So I made the same meal over today but this time I added more salsa & some water w/cornstarch to thicc'n the sauce....this shxt taste like I got it from an authentic Mexican joint now


----------



## BigChief1




----------



## JuiceTrain

BigChief1 said:


> View attachment 32322



😭😭😭​


----------



## Bomb10shell

nsimoy said:


> Uhhh YUM


They were sooooo yum 😋


----------



## Bomb10shell

JuiceTrain said:


> So I made the same meal over today but this time I added more salsa & some water w/cornstarch to thicc'n the sauce....this shxt taste like I got it from an authentic Mexican joint now
> View attachment 32320


So..... you've never been to Mexico then? 😆


----------



## Bomb10shell

Tonight's stir fry


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bomb10shell said:


> So..... you've never been to Mexico then? 😆



Closest I've been to Mexico was on the  back hand side of home Depot....they sell tostadas there 😋😋


----------



## Bomb10shell

JuiceTrain said:


> Closest I've been to Mexico was on the  back hand side of home Depot....they sell tostadas there 😋😋


You should go sometime, have some real Mexican food then. Plus the people and places are lovely.


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32284



Looks damn good juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

Some snackies to keep my busy until good Ol' Hammys done brewin'...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Beef stroganoff today lads...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Air fried....


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Air fried....
> View attachment 32348



Okay @iGone ....the air fryer makes some good as fuxkin' chicken wings but I'm bout to defrost some more and make a batch in the oven for comparison....stay tuned folks



And yes....that is a big azz fuxkin' bag of chicken wings from Costco...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Okay @iGone ....the air fryer makes some good as fuxkin' chicken wings but I'm bout to defrost some more and make a batch in the oven for comparison....stay tuned folks
> View attachment 32349
> 
> 
> And yes....that is a big azz fuxkin' bag of chicken wings from Costco...



Oven roasted wingz...


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## GSDdad

Travel meals of turkey breast (leftover from yesterday) and rice. Packed and ready for the 2 days of driving to head home.


----------



## ATLRigger

GSDdad said:


> Travel meals of turkey breast (leftover from yesterday) and rice. Packed and ready for the 2 days of driving to head home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32422


That’s some serious meal prep


----------



## GSDdad

ATLRigger said:


> That’s some serious meal prep


That's pretty much how every week looks for me (just usually more of them). This was meal prep to get ready to drive cross country back home the next 2 days. Just pillaged the left over turkey stores from yesterday. 

Just the cost of doing business, Yknow?


----------



## BigChief1

Bomb10shell said:


> So..... you've never been to Mexico then? 😆


That’s the same shit I thought! 😂 Dam Yankees with there authentic Swanson cuisine lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yesterday's Thanksgiving noms
Roasted ribeye



Loaded green chili mashed potatoes and sausage stuffing



Turtle pie for dessert


----------



## Freakmidd

Bomb10shell said:


> Yesterday's Thanksgiving noms
> Roasted ribeye
> View attachment 32429
> 
> 
> Loaded green chili mashed potatoes and sausage stuffing
> View attachment 32430
> 
> 
> Turtle pie for dessert
> View attachment 32431


Warm up the leftovers @Bomb10shell shell.. I'm coming for dinner!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Freakmidd said:


> Warm up the leftovers @Bomb10shell shell.. I'm coming for dinner!


We've still got a pile! You're welcome to them!


----------



## BigChief1

Venison stew.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Quick GTA snack...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Turkey bacon provolone with some EFAA's 
Yea nah idek what that evens means... It's just a cup of guacamole 😂😂


----------



## GSDdad

5 oz air fryer chicken
1.5c rice 
asparagus spears

Monday and Tuesday meals are prepped and ready.


----------



## crido887

JuiceTrain said:


> Okay @iGone ....the air fryer makes some good as fuxkin' chicken wings but I'm bout to defrost some more and make a batch in the oven for comparison....stay tuned folks
> View attachment 32349
> 
> 
> And yes....that is a big azz fuxkin' bag of chicken wings from Costco...


I throw that in the air fryer for 350 for 28 minutes frozen. Then I season it and don't 400 for 7 minutes


----------



## JuiceTrain

Sweeth Tooth Sundays...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Got some stew brewin' for dinner 



And lamb ready for lunch...


Gonna use the air fryer on these bad Boyz...


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Got some stew brewin' for dinner
> View attachment 32488
> 
> 
> And lamb ready for lunch...
> View attachment 32489
> 
> Gonna use the air fryer on these bad Boyz...



What's a good time/temp setting for the lamb in the air fryer... @crido887 // @Achillesking


----------



## crido887

JuiceTrain said:


> What's a good time/temp setting for the lamb in the air fryer... @crido887 // @Achillesking


I dont eat lamb typically. I have never cooked it either


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Got some stew brewin' for dinner
> View attachment 32488
> 
> 
> And lamb ready for lunch...
> View attachment 32489
> 
> Gonna use the air fryer on these bad Boyz...






*Edit* 
Phenomenal 🥰🥰


----------



## Diesel59

Over easy eggs, brioche dinner rolls and Quaker oatmeal to get me going.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Snackies...


----------



## crido887

I ordered some of the fairlife ice cream. Pretty solid macronutrient combination for ice cream...


----------



## Diesel59

Post -workout stir fry. I'll eat half now and half later.


----------



## crido887

Gonna start off with a pre-emptive fuck you for the haters. Loving this shit


----------



## BigChief1

Diesel59 said:


> Post -workout stir fry. I'll eat half now and half later.
> 
> View attachment 32537


----------



## JuiceTrain

Love me some wingz...🥰🥰


----------



## JuiceTrain

Costco hotdog...


----------



## BigChief1

JuiceTrain said:


> Costco hotdog...


----------



## JuiceTrain

BigChief1 said:


> View attachment 32574



Everybody knows what that looks like 😭😭


----------



## BigChief1

JuiceTrain said:


> Everybody knows what that looks like 😭😭


Ha! I’m cheap so I wait til after Thanksgiving before I do a Turkey. Scooped a 15 pounder up today for $6. Got it on the smoker now


----------



## BigChief1

Giggity Giggity Goo….


----------



## IronSoul

Made this tonight. It was so good. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32615


Now I'm  craving Five Guys..


----------



## Bomb10shell

Freakmidd said:


> Now I'm  craving Five Guys..


Same 🤤 that looks tasty


----------



## IronSoul

Y’all are kinky wanting 5 guys at once 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigChief1




----------



## JuiceTrain

BigChief1 said:


> View attachment 32619



Fuxk Yea!!!!! 
Wingz BABIEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## BigChief1

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuxk Yea!!!!!
> Wingz BABIEEEEE!!!!!


With the recent fall out of the Liver King I believe now is your time to strike. Just hear me out…..

Close your eyes and imagine a giant flashing neon sign. What’s the sign say? The fuxkin Wing King! That’s what it says🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain

Sketti....


----------



## Yano

BigChief1 said:


> With the recent fall out of the Liver King I believe now is your time to strike. Just hear me out…..
> 
> Close your eyes and imagine a giant flashing neon sign. What’s the sign say? The fuxkin Wing King! That’s what it says🤣


I dunno man getting in that wing game is dangerous , next thing ya know Rick Ross show up in a Purple Lamborghini with a Wingstop  license plate , start shooting the place up ... noo no no , keep away from them Wings


----------



## Freakmidd

Rib eye..


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## JuiceTrain

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 32683



Blue cheese or blue cheese?


----------



## Freakmidd

JuiceTrain said:


> Blue cheese or blue cheese?


Blue cheese on the table.. but the spice was just right so it never got touched..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Made a sandwich..



Air fryed it...



Than had some sweets...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Breakfast...


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Diesel59

Keeping it clear, simple and plain. Chicken, rice and veggies.


----------



## BRICKS

Post training meal today.  16 oz beef and half a bag of steak fries.


----------



## BRICKS

Here's the complete rundown of today's nutrition, this is typical of my daily grabbing.

Meal 1:  18 oz cooked spaghetti, 20 meatballs, 1 pint Halo Top ice cream



Meal 2:  heaping scoop of ON Pro Gainer plus a scoop of ON Gold Standard Whey protein

Meal 3:  16 oz lean steak and Oreida steak fries, half a bag



Meal 4:  300 gm cooked weight white rice, 16 oz beef with broccoli, 1 large Honey Crisp apple



4500 cals and change, 415 gm protein, 475 gm carbs, 105 gm fat.

***Mrs. BRICKS won't let me post Meal number 5.


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## nsimoy

BRICKS said:


> Post training meal today. 16 oz beef and half a bag of steak fries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32715



Holy meat sweats


----------



## BRICKS

nsimoy said:


> Holy meat sweats


The meat sweats is a Brazillian barbecue.  This is how you get big (or stay big).


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## nsimoy

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 32783



Chicken parmadrol


----------



## buck

After looking at many of these pics i have to think that many guys are allergic to veggies.


----------



## nsimoy

buck said:


> After looking at many of these pics i have to think that many guys are allergic to veggies.



My stomach has no space for veg


----------



## buck

nsimoy said:


> My stomach has no space for veg


I can understand but i always found room as i like being able to go years at a time without 1 day sick. So i always included veggies to some degree whether i was dieting on 2800 calories or buking on 7000. Plus i recover faster with the added nutrition.


----------



## BRICKS

buck said:


> I can understand but i always found room as i like being able to go years at a time without 1 day sick. So i always included veggies to some degree whether i was dieting on 2800 calories or buking on 7000. Plus i recover faster with the added nutrition.


That's what gummy vites are for....


----------



## buck

BRICKS said:


> That's what gummy vites are for....


Yea. That is like saying cheap protein powder is as good as meat. All the vitamins, minerals enzymes etc  are not in any pill i have seen. But each to there own.


----------



## BRICKS

buck said:


> Yea. That is like saying cheap protein powder is as good as meat. All the vitamins, minerals enzymes etc  are not in any pill i have seen. But each to there own.


You do realize that your body doesn't know the difference or utilize any differently  vitamins in pill form  vs in food right?  That's physiology/biochemistry 101.  Yes, you do get other benefits eating whole fruits and vegetables, but as far as vitamins and minerals go, zero difference.  I actually have a fairly extensive education that's applicable to this bodybuilding shit.


----------



## Freakmidd

buck said:


> After looking at many of these pics i have to think that many guys are allergic to veggies.


I love my veggies.

Just not when I'm eating pasta.. I tend to rely on what little I get from the sauce.


----------



## Oakley6575

I'm sitting here in a deficit scrolling through this thread like I'm going to get caught.


----------



## IronSoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Oakley6575

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 32809


The fuck am I looking at here?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Oakley6575 said:


> The fuck am I looking at here?



Looks like perogies & bacon w/sour cream


----------



## Oakley6575

Looks damn good! What are they stuffed with?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Oakley6575 said:


> Looks damn good! What are they stuffed with?



Knowin' Freaky it's probably mash taters & cheese 😄


----------



## buck

BRICKS said:


> You do realize that your body doesn't know the difference or utilize any differently  vitamins in pill form  vs in food right?  That's physiology/biochemistry 101.  Yes, you do get other benefits eating whole fruits and vegetables, but as far as vitamins and minerals go, zero difference.  I actually have a fairly extensive education that's applicable to this bodybuilding shit.


You do realize that there are many types of vitamin A  and it's associated carotenoids same with vitamin  E. Magnesium comes in various forms. Etc. Same applies to other nutrients. And you are probably well informed that depending on things like amino acids whether they are the L form or the D form as to how your body can use them . And some studies show that natural  can be more bioavailable then some of the things made in a factory. But please feel free to take what you want i prefer to get the most and best nutrients that i can as the gains are better. People can take anything they want and i don't care. They will do the best they can or less then optimal by their choices. And taking the cheapest inferior source that most companies provide is not the best choice in my mind.


----------



## Freakmidd

Oakley6575 said:


> The fuck am I looking at here?


@JuiceTrain got it right.. 👍

Potato and cheese pierogies.. with bacon, fried onions and sour cream on the side.


----------



## Diesel59

Chicken, rice and mixed veggies. The chicken turned out great this time.


----------



## BRICKS

buck said:


> You do realize that there are many types of vitamin A  and it's associated carotenoids same with vitamin  E. Magnesium comes in various forms. Etc. Same applies to other nutrients. And you are probably well informed that depending on things like amino acids whether they are the L form or the D form as to how your body can use them . And some studies show that natural  can be more bioavailable then some of the things made in a factory. But please feel free to take what you want i prefer to get the most and best nutrients that i can as the gains are better. People can take anything they want and i don't care. They will do the best they can or less then optimal by their choices. And taking the cheapest inferior source that most companies provide is not the best choice in my mind.


Thank you for enlightening me on how I could improve my gains.

I'll just leave this here:




__





						Progress....
					





					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## JuiceTrain

Turkey/Provolone sammy w/Red Tai Chili sauce & A cup of that YanzSpecial (coffee mixed w/protein)


----------



## buck

BRICKS said:


> Thank you for enlightening me on how I could improve my gains.
> 
> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ugbodybuilding.com


No problem always willing to help a bro out. The best nutrition helps make for the best gains!


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Turkey/Provolone sammy w/Red Tai Chili sauce & A cup of that YanzSpecial (coffee mixed w/protein)
> View attachment 32813



That Thai chili sauce though. Me and bombshell both love that shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> That Thai chili sauce though. Me and bombshell both love that shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've had Thai flavored wings but it paired really well w/that Sammy...


----------



## JuiceTrain

Lunch...



Angus beef w/provolone,  jalapenos, yellow peppers, bacon, chipotle mayo & ketchup

Condiments...



That's the best fuxkin' blue cheese known to man....go get some...

*Edit*
And the fries are organic, only 2 ingredients on the label...potatoes and canola oil..


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> I've had Thai flavored wings but it paired really well w/that Sammy...



That sounds really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Same old shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel59

Recooked chicken breast, scrambled eggs with cheese and hot peppers and Dave's Killer Bread.


----------



## BigChief1

Steak night…


----------



## Freakmidd

Nothing special happening here tonight..


----------



## JuiceTrain

Made this before and made it again...lol


----------



## IronSoul

Diesel59 said:


> Recooked chicken breast, scrambled eggs with cheese and hot peppers and Dave's Killer Bread.
> 
> View attachment 32850



Dave’s bread is so fucking good. I like Arnold bread too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> Made this before and made it again...lol
> View attachment 32852
> 
> 
> View attachment 32854



Love using their shit to make stuff like this. Before my girl and I started this prep, we used to make breads with it. So good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel59

IronSoul said:


> Dave’s bread is so fucking good. I like Arnold bread too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, something about those two brands is different from the rest. I almost never eat "regular" bread anymore.


----------



## Diesel59

Got a sheet of really good Subway coupons so I decided to get two foot longs. One turkey and one steak & cheese. I'm going to eat half of each one right now.


----------



## Freakmidd

Breakfast for dinner..


----------



## IronSoul

Freakmidd said:


> Breakfast for dinner..
> 
> View attachment 32878



One of my favorite dinners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy




----------



## slater

chicken on the pellet smoker, airfry'd asparagus along with brussel sprouts doused is balsamic vinegar, over white rice...


----------



## buck

slater said:


> chicken on the pellet smoker, airfry'd asparagus along with brussel sprouts doused is balsamic vinegar, over white rice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32915
> View attachment 32916


Cooking and plating skills!


----------



## BigChief1

A couple days of meal prep. Standard roasted chicken and some grilled venison burger patty.


----------



## JuiceTrain

BigChief1 said:


> A couple days of meal prep. Standard roasted chicken and some grilled venison burger patty.
> 
> View attachment 32919



I thought the chicken was flat bread for the burgers lol, I was about to ask where the fuxk the cheese at 😂😂


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> View attachment 32907


This makes me sad for you 😂


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> This makes me sad for you 😂


don't be it's fantastic. especially if you can add some cheese, sour cream, bacon bits, and salsa


----------



## Send0

eazy said:


> don't be it's fantastic. especially if you can add some cheese, sour cream, bacon bits, and salsa


How much egg white was that exactly? It looks "fluffy" and thick.


----------



## eazy

Send0 said:


> How much egg white was that exactly? It looks "fluffy" and thick.


300 grams. tall carton is 907 grams for reference.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## BigChief1

Send0 said:


> How much egg white was that exactly? It looks "fluffy" and thick.


Eggs white….. I thought it was a dam flour tortilla. Bout to tell eazy to throw some grape jelly on that shit 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## Oakley6575

Is that plain sour cream or do you add anything to it?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Oakley6575 said:


> Is that plain sour cream or do you add anything to it?



blue cheese....


----------



## crido887

I love this shit


----------



## Diesel59




----------



## nsimoy

crido887 said:


> View attachment 32948
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shit



Feed me daddy. I can’t find this shit anywhere.


----------



## nsimoy

Balanced Beige Bro Breakfast:

Two eggs, Canadian bacon, English muffin
2% Greek yogurt, granola, bloob-harrys
Three wishes cereal + 2% fairlife milk

1200 cal
95/135/30 p/c/f


----------



## JuiceTrain




----------



## JuiceTrain

Bacon cheeseburger, bacon, and blue cheese....


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32988



Is that knife from a set? Those are dope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain

IronSoul said:


> Is that knife from a set? Those are dope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got those as a 2pack from the HomeGoods ....short & long blade that both came with their own sheaths


----------



## IronSoul

JuiceTrain said:


> I got those as a 2pack from the HomeGoods ....short & long blade that both came with their own sheaths



Hell yeah. I dig em


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel59




----------



## Diesel59

Filet mignon and potato with reduced fat cheese.

No veggies because I've been eating a ton with the chicken & rice meals.


----------



## BigChief1




----------



## buck

Scrambled eggs with cheddar and cilantro. Refried beans with opinions, garlic, tomatoes and chipotle chilies and green salsa. Corn bread, corn tortillas. And off camera 1.5 cups of lightly cooked mixed veggies.


----------



## lukiss96

Chicken breast 500 grams, tomato plus avocados with olive oil salad and carrots with cucumbers with light mayonnaise salad. (Roughly 100grams of protein).


----------



## Diesel59

Chicken breast, yellow rice and spicy refried beans.


----------



## BigChief1

Prime bone-in ribeye 🤭


----------



## crido887

Tritip. I really mean it when I say I eat 5-6lbs+ a week




	

		
			
		

		
	
￼


----------



## eazy




----------



## buck

BigChief1 said:


> Prime bone-in ribeye 🤭
> View attachment 33222


A little rare for my taste!


----------



## BigChief1

buck said:


> A little rare for my taste!


U bite your tongue, that steak was 5* 🤠


----------



## Diesel59

99/1 ground turkey with green peppers and fat free refried beans.

The 99/1 meat choice was inspired by @eazy. The taste is ok but the texture makes me want to run outside screaming in the single digit temperatures wearing only my underwear.


----------



## lukiss96

Happy christmas eve!

Modest amount of meals and pretty simple, but good quality and home made with love.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Freakmidd

Due to an illness in the family, we decided to postpone the turkey dinner until Wednesday.

Until then.. for Christmas dinner, these 8wk aged strip loins would have to do..


----------



## lukiss96

CHOCOLATE PROTEIN SUPER PUDDING!!

Beef protein powder 60g
Brazilian nuts 20g
4 grain flakes (oats, wheat, rye, barley) 100g
1 banana
Dark chocolate 70% 40g
Frozen berries mix

1224cals
85g protein
115g carbs
44g fats


----------



## Diesel59

@lukiss96 I'm impressed...how long did it take to prepare?


----------



## lukiss96

Diesel59 said:


> @lukiss96 I'm impressed...how long did it take to prepare?


Not that long. No blender needed. Just milk poured on grain flakes and protein powder that mix well, let it sit inside fridge overnight and morning time it's ready. Frozen berries overnight defrost and ready to be put on top, add brazil nuts or any other nuts on top and chocolate by preference, since I like Belgian dark chocolate I go with 70-75%. So overall. I'd say it takes 15-20 minutes max.


----------



## lukiss96

Tuna 130g
Spaghetti 100g
Tomato sauce/pasta (don't count low cal <20)

491cals, 43g protein, 73g carbs, 2g fats


----------



## lukiss96

Chicken mince 400g
White rice 60g
Veggies (steamed)

887 cals 68g protein, 47g carbs, 45g fats...


----------



## BigChief1




----------



## Freakmidd

New year's eve dinner.

Prime rib and lobster tail..


----------



## Diesel59

Recooked chicken breast with hot banana peppers, Arnold bread toast and two types of BBQ sauce.

Thinking of it as a grilled cheese without the cheese lol.


----------



## buck

Pork in a chili Verde tomatillo cilantro sauce. With tortillas. Was better then it looked


----------



## Diesel59

One whole egg mixed with 1/5th carton of egg whites and splash of 1% milk. Plus Arnold toast.

Inspired by the great @eazy


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## lukiss96




----------



## BigChief1

It’s that time again…. White pkgs are venison steak.


----------



## Freakmidd




----------



## Diesel59

Egg whites with one whole egg and an everything bagel.


----------

